# Silly Rabbits



## katt (Jun 13, 2009)

It has been so long since I blogged anywere. Lets hope I can pick it back up.



I figured since I have no new photos of winnie yet, Iâd first give a rundown of winnieâs delightfull past. 



Most people that have been a member of this board will remember winnie my black mini lop that has the personality of a drama queen and the ability to always find some way to get into trouble. 



From eating books to breaking into bags of powdered sugar







and cornmeal.






She has gotten ahold of a brick of chocolate and a deadly toxic plant. Both cases she almost died but pulled thru. She hates being caged, steals food right out of your hand,






and forces herself into the warmest, most comfy spot in the bed during the night. She has chased bad dates, maintence men, and friends away from me, keeping that protective 5 foot distance between myself and anything that might take away my attention.



I got winnie after my first rabbit trixie died. A breeder friend saw how much I was hurting and told me to come over and pick out a bunny. Walking into their rabbit barn created a rush of past memories. I had bred rabbits for years including the grandparents of the bunny I was going to take home. As I gazed thru the dusty air at the cages, listening to the sound of munching mouths, twitching noses, and clicking water bottles I spotted a cage full of fluffy little 6 week old bunnies. 8 or 9 of them. Some still had ears upright, others had the classic drunk appearance of the Â½ lop, and then their was a black dash in the far corner of the cage. Approaching the cage created a wild stir of mad dashes, binkies, and other bunny movements. Once the latch was opened though all the little bunny butts curled into the corner, not sure what to expect from the stranger. I can remember whispering âshh, donât be afraidâ and a black head popping up from the middle of the bunny huddle. With a quizical look of âHey, who is that?â on her face, she leaped over the pile of fur, dashed to the front of the cage and began sniffing my hand. And she was mine.



We have been through a lot. Seen many things. When Winnie lost her soul-mate herman






we were both crushed, and I thought she never would be the same, and she isnât. a different winnie but not worse is what Iâve gotten out of it all. Her spoiled life of all the greens she wants, no cage, my bed to sleep in (which she roles right into my warmed spot to finish sleeping in every morning when I get up). Treats and pets, and all the toys she wants (except she hates the thought of toys, and would rather steal an empty plastic shopping bag to walk around on so it crinkles then roll a tinkle toy around the floor). Our life is simple.



I think thatâs all for tonight, I promise to get photos as soon as I can.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 13, 2009)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH Winnie is so cute and so machives isn't she. I'm sure my Fluffy would be just like your Winnie if he was out 24/7. He will eat anything he can get into.

Sorry for your loses. Winnie is an adorable bunny and can't wait for more pics.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 13, 2009)

Katt!! Yay! Glad you are back!! I have been thinking about you the last couple of days.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 13, 2009)

I love Winnie!!!! glad to see you back


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 13, 2009)

She is lovely looking forward to the pics. xx I love stories like that xx


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Katt, glad you are back blogging.

I laughed so hard when I saw the picture of Winnies antics with the powdered sugar. That was great that you wrote "Winnie was Here"

She is so Beautiful.

I look forward to many more pictures and stories of your Baby Girl Winnie.

Susan


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 13, 2009)

HI WINNIE!!! HI KATT!!!

Great to see you both again! You were missed! 

I love hearing about Winnie's antics and the things she does. Wish I could have a bunny (or two) in bed with me, but Maisie set the standard, in being what I call a "fabric peer", lol!

Hugs to you both!


----------



## katt (Jun 13, 2009)

the thing to remember: i survived. 

on my days off, i am a huge fan of naps. naps are one of the joys to a sunny day. you cuddle deep into the blankets and let the sun stream into your open window as the gentle breeze plays over your skin. i lay down with my book all nestled in and hear a PLOP at the base of the bed, feel the weight shift over my feet and climb my legs. i shift, always the push over in our relationship, allowing winnie to nuzzle right into her favorite spot alongside my body. in the process of shifting, my shirt magically shifted just enough to reveal my porceline white skin (thanks mom and dad for my german/danish background that made me completely unable to tan). this is were i went wrong. an awake katie would see that winnie is laying against my bare skin, her mouth restingonly inchesmy flesh. can we see were this is going? an awake katie would move, pull her shirt back down and go back to falling asleep

a half-way asleep katie doesn't think about this, but continues to fall alseep.

untill i roll, not all the way over, but just enough to bother winnie, who bites me just hard enough on my bare skin, that i so foolishly left wide open. i sit up in bed, sleepy and hurt and upset to have the most disapproving bunny look givin to me. winnie decides to take her nap else were, and jumps down. is feeling rather upset and figures that only a bite is not enough to get true revenge (because after all, its only a flesh wound. one that is lightly bleeding, and turning a sickly color of purple bruise). not seeing that winnie is on the prowl for revenge, i go back to bed after placing a hello kitty bandaid over the "little" nip.

i wake up 2 hours later only to find yet another one of my books has been turned (from pages 1 to 27) into beautifull confetti all over my floor.

another day in my bunny ruled life.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 13, 2009)

:shockemanding Diva!


----------



## Numbat (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow what a bunn that Winnie is! I've fallen in love with her! 

A beautiful story, you guys share a true bond


----------



## katt (Jun 15, 2009)

so i tried a for photos. forgetting just how hard it is to get good pics of a black rabbit that hates getting her photograph taken. lol. but i did manage a few. 

thought everything was going good, she was eatting her greens. running to the bowl, grabbing a leaf, then running around the room untill she found a spot she was happy with. plop the butt down and begin munching. because we cant just eat at the bowl i bought specially for her greens.







when she finally realized what was going on. that there was in fact proof of her in film. she decided to hide








i tried telling her that while she did have a beautifull figure it was just a tad to big to hide behindthe really thin bamboo post of my pom chair.

that only resulted in the most female disapproving bunny look ive ever gotten.

oh my silly rabbit


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 15, 2009)

Katt, she's so cute.

Sorry to hear about the bruise. Hopefully it won't be around for long and your nice white porcelain skin returns quickly.

Susan


----------



## katt (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah, she is my little cutie.

its not that she bites really. it is already fading away. its one of the risks to sharing your bed with a rabbit that is so set in her ways. lol.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL...Nothing cuter than a disapproving lop!


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 16, 2009)

She really does look stroppy in such a cute way. My cookie used to be like that, the other bunnies knew who was boss especially when she thumped her foot and stropped off. lol
When we bred her is was so funny she had the moment with a slightly smaller very gentle lop and literally a second later jumped away from him and kicked him in the face as she disappeared. Poor caramel we still joke about cookies bedroom bunitude "thanks very much now ave that buddy" "all done with you now" The babies were the cutest though and i think caramel was happy with his lot lol xx


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 16, 2009)

Enjoying the Winnie stories again! One bun with an extra serving of character!


----------



## katt (Jun 20, 2009)

well, i think that my blog will be about my life as well. not just my rabbit. lol. cause i feel like writing today.

so i am excited because i am going to get a new camera. once i figure out which one i want. taking high quality photos of myself, my rabbit, my friends, family, ect will be one of my joys. i just wish i wanted a cheaper one. $850 is almost 3 months of rent!!!! i am a fickle spender sometimes, my friends tease me about it all the time. will save my pennies yet am always broke. lol. seems to be the way the world works.

i am thinking about moving out of michigan. i really want a new job. but the economy in michigan is so bad that i can't leave where im at because it is secure, has benifits, and i get full time (over actually) hours. but it has turned into a danger zone. there is fighting, gossip, and boy troubles at work (oh lord, here we go with the boy troubles!) i have learned my lesson recently to not date in your department (and for anyone that doesn't know that already, save yourself the trouble of finding out and just avoid it). but now i find myself being asked out by one of the guys. he is almost relentless about it. normally i would complain to my director. but this guy is really a sweet guy and a friend, and i don't want to see him get in trouble. 

winnie is her normal diva self. i got her though. i really did. so its been past time to clip her nails. she refuses to let me do this. last time it took 3 people to get it done. so she is running around the house, avoiding me because i filled the wrong food dish in her cage with pellets. she has 2 bowls, one for pellets, one for greens. when i put her pellets in her greens bowl, i got a thump, then she turned the dish over, spillingpellets all over the just cleaned floor to her cage,and walked- no strut- out of the room with her nose in the air and a look of "hah! i showed you" on her face. she wont eat the pellets once they hit theground. and because as her slave i made a huge mistake, i must be punished by getting the bunny butt all night long.

so i dig out the nail clippers and decide that its time for some grooming. with clippers, towel, and bag of craisins in hand, i creep around the house trying to find her. what the people across the road must think (as they can see at night right into my front window when the shades are open, and they were). if only they could here me "here winnie, winnie, winnie. . . silly rabbit! get your a$$ out here now!" on hearing the anger, winnie did the right thing, came out looking all innocent like she was made out of clouds and rainbows (its a good thing i know the truth). i reach for her, she thumps, moves just enough out of my way so i cant grabe her, and gives the bunny butt. shake the bag of craisins, and she considers. opens the bag of craisins, and she is pratically crawling up my legs (like rabbit like owner, food is our passion). snatch her up and start clipping nails away. each nail cut is one more bite hole winnie is leaving in my shirt.

so now im covered in hair (cause winnie is also molting) with a series of new holes in my shirt, a wild, scaredlook to my eyes, and a very angry rabbit standing facing me a few feet away. i can hear the old western music play in the background and a tumble weed float on by. i swear winnie muttered "okay you yella-bellied human, on the count of three draw" in a slow southern drawl. we locked eyes for what felt like hours. neither moving, and i was just about to beg for mercy claiming that i worked at the hospital all day, and i really didn't want to spend my time offin theER getting stitches. when i was saved by kyle. my best friend, knocking on my door. who winnie shockingly loves. i have never seen her binkie around a guy, or dead bunny flop, or even allowed to be pet. the first few meetings were a little sketchy. i had to physically restrain winnie from lunging at him while he sat there screaming like a little girl (okay, maybe not screaming, but he was afraid, he was screaming in his head). but after a few times she came around and now begs for his attention. binkies all around the house, dead bunny flops on the couch in between us and watches a movie.

so back to my story, i look frazzled, kyle is standing in the doorway asking what happened, there is rabbit fur flying in the air, and winnie runs up to him like "help! she is trying to kill me!" like i was the one ready to attack, like i was the one counting down to the shoot out.

needless to say, we forgave each other, after a while. and with the help of craisins, kisses, and bunny nuzzles. all the while kyles sitting there laughing cause he is yet to understand the twisted relationship my rabbit and i have. or any bunny relationship really. but we are working on educating him.

anyways theres my update for today


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 20, 2009)

Katie, you are such a good story teller. I was laughing my butt off reading about you and Winnie.

We need more pictures of your little darling.

Susan :laugh:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 20, 2009)

I am glad you too worked everything out. Isn't the bunny butt the worst thing!


----------



## katt (Jun 21, 2009)

ever wonder what katie looks like?






and ifyou put me and a rabbit on the floor we might just cuddle a little bit (this just proves that winnie does love me! she doesn't always lay in bed with me at night, watching me, waiting for the right moment to go for the kill)






but she is still a diva, and a diva has to keep up on her latest hollywood gossip, along with all the trends. . . so naturally she spends her free time ready cosmo





















now the part i didn't get on camera was when i walked into my bedroom and saw her carefully lifting the corner of the page to the next. pausing, then keep moving forward. i swear she is keeping all her secret talents from me (like being able to read) so that she can sneak attack the world and become everyones ruler.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 21, 2009)

*katt wrote: *


> now the part i didn't get on camera was when i walked into my bedroom and saw her carefully lifting the corner of the page to the next. pausing, then keep moving forward. i swear she is keeping all her secret talents from me (like being able to read) so that she can sneak attack the world and become everyones ruler.


Its all part of a bunny conspiracy to take over the world!


----------



## katt (Jun 25, 2009)

So this isnât really a Winnie update. I just need to vent all this out in hopes that I can find an answer for myself to this little problem.



So I live with Jessica, I have lived with her for almost 2 Â½ years. She is my best friend. Most of the time we get along perfectly. Or well, we use to.



See, we live just outside of Traverse City, and Jessica works and has a boyfriend in empire (about Â½ to 40 minutes away from home). She spends the majority of her time out there. She comes home for about 5 hours each day. In that time frame, she cooks food, serves it up. Sits on the couch and eats Â½ of it. Decides she really needs a nap, and heads off to bed. Leaving the dishes (not just the ones she ate out of, but everything from cooking it as well) and her crumbs and mess sitting out. She then sleeps till about the time I get home from work, wakes up, watches a movie till her boyfriend calls her, then heads back out to empire.



Leaving a mess for me.



Now she doesnât care, she honestly doesnât. Our house has been a complete gross mess (her dishes everywhere, cloths, books, ect. The bag of garbage I sat by the door after Jessica promised to take out in âjust a few minutesâ) and she will still invite friends and family over. I am not like this. I am a neat freak. I like my dishes washed shortly after using them, I like my floor to be vacuumed at least once a week. When I sit at my table I donât want it sticky and covered in junk. I am a freak about crumbs. We get ants so bad here. all I want her to do is wipe the counter off when she is done. 



Iâve tried to talk to her, Iâve tried to threaten her, and Iâve even left notes all over the house to clean up her mess. Nothing worked. On the advice of my mom and a friend, I even broke down and let it get messy, cleaning only after myself. In the span of 3 days my sink was full of dishes, food was left out. Just a complete annoying mess. Told her it was all hers, she didnât deny it. Asked her to clean it up before she left the house, that I had people coming over and I didnât want her salad from yesterday on the coffee table to get in the way of watching out movie. She still did nothing. Gave me a grumpy look, said she was taking a nap till the Boyfriend called and headed to be.



Now my lease is up in early September, and we have to give 30 days notice in early august. That means I have just over a month to decide if living like this is worth it. I canât afford a place on my own yet. I have to many bills (credit cards, student loan, ect). But I really donât want to move back home with my parents. They live 30 minutes outside of town, and already have a full house (what with mom and dad, my younger brother, my older sister and her 1 Â½ year old boy). I donât want to lose the freedom I have of living away from home. And while Jessica makes me so upset at her slob ways, she is still the only other person I want to live with. I am just so tired of working 9 hour days, coming home and finding a mess. Having my days off totally engrossed in cleaning all day because she leaves a mess everywhere. I am also afraid that by saying we canât renew our lease I will be losing one of my oldest, closest friends. I asked her the other night why she doesnât just move in with her boyfriend that she is out there all the time anyway and itâs a waste of money for her to pay rent on an apartment that she is never in. she just kind of sighed like she knows, that its on her mind to. Iâve told her that if she doesnât start helping out around this place Iâm going to go crazy and that we canât renew it. I just feel like I keep waiting around for her to change back into the old, clean Jessica.



I know its just dirty dishes, and a messy house. But I canât live this way. I have to have my life and house in order. If one is out of sync then the other is to. If my bedroom is messy my life feels chaotic.



So option one: donât renew my lease, move back home, pay off my student loan within the year, and my credit cards. Move a Â½ hour away from any social life I have. Basically end a friendship Iâve had for close to 10 years. Save up money and maybe within 2 years I will have enough saved to comfortably move into a place by myself.



Option two: give her another chance; try to tell myself she will get better. Keep my friendship but spend all my time cleaning up her mess. Try to understand that she isnât going to be a clean freak like I am. Keep the apartment that Iâve grown to love. Have the freedom that I cherish so dearly.


I donât know what to do. This will take some serious thinking.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 25, 2009)

oh dear that sounds bad. Only problem with option two is that even if you forgive her etc you will become so frustrated and resentfull that you might seriously fall out with her. Whereas if you call it quits now you can remain at least still friends if you tell her it is becuase you want to save some money. People often dont change unless there is something that has caused her to become like that and that goes away. Sounds like you have already tried and it will cause too much trouble to keep at it. 
Good luck with your decision xx


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 25, 2009)

My advice would be to jump ship. It will save any chance you have at a friendship. I have gone through lots of room-mates, and the worst ones always end up being the ones you are friends with before moving in together. If you don't stop living with her, your emotions about her messiness are going to reach a point where you may not be able to forgive her and be her friend after. I personally would ask her to leave when the lease is up.

Another option, can you find another roommate to take her place? Put an ad out on Craigslist? I have had really good luck with finding roommates that way. Most of them have ended up turning into a great friendship, but it works better when living together. You have to ask tons of questions and check references, but if you are diligent in your interviewing, you should come out with a great roommate.

--Dawn


----------



## katt (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks guys. i basically have untill aug. 1st to decide. 

im going to think long and hard on it all.

i don't want to live with anyone else. i really would like to live by myself.

my biggest fear with leaving this apartment is moving back to the country and losing alot of the connection i have with my life. going out, meeting friends last minute when we realize none of us are doing anything. having my friends stop by to watch a movie and eat dinner.

it just all feels like that will go away if i move back home.

its something to think about.

as for a winnie update, we are good. she is sitting in my bed right now with the fan pointed directly at her. its not as hot as the other day, but i think she likes the moving air on her fur! 

anyway thanks all for the advice. it helps


----------



## Kyla (Jun 26, 2009)

My Diggs also likes to read up on the latest gossip:






He & Winnie would get along just fine! She is so cute, and I was laughing out loud to your stories of the nail clipping & wrong food bowls! :laugh:
I have a roommate too, I know what its like, I am living with my boyfriend and the roommate. He is not as messy as Jessica sounds but it is just too much(for me) dealing with someone else around all the time. Boyfriend is fine, but a roommate on welfare who never ever goes away/closes his door drives me nuts! I need my alone time. No roommate ever again for me, thats for sure. I'd rather move back to my parents and save up money.


----------



## katt (Jun 27, 2009)

winnie says that diggs is a nice huck of lop bunny. you can send him, and your magazines, our way anytime you want!

so here is our update for 6/27/09. . .today

as jess has once again disappeared for a few nights (one of herthe guys that work for her has mono so she is working split shifts to cover him)i got to watch "some like it hot" with toulouse last night at like 1 in the morning. as i went out with a few friends after work and didn't get home till late. and i am hitting myself over the head for not snapping photos of the little bugger. he was acting so cute. he decided to go into mad binkie time around the living room. ending with a massive plop on the floor by our 4 foot ceramic giraffe. . . it was so cute. looked like he was cuddling the plaster animal

so after i put toulouse away, i open my door for winnie to come out. she is way excited to be out, and because the weather has cooled a little she is full of energy. so anyway, i leave my door open for the night, feeling safe that winnie has nothing to take revenge on me for and therefor will be good.

so i go to bed, cuddle into my blanket, after searching for a cricket that is hidden in my bedroom somewhere (and is very proud of his larger then life chirp, cause he has been doing it every night for the past 4 nights:X). i give up, remembering something about crickets bringing luck, as long as i don't see him, i could care less.

so it is maybe 3 am. i am totally crashed, winnie on the other hand is totally awake. in the depths of my sleep i hear this crinkle sound, just ever so lightly in the back of my mind. i think i was dreaming about cooking fishsticks (although i haven't eaten fish sticks since i was 5 and i have no desire to cook them. . . wonder what it means, i don't think i will find fish sticks in my dream dictionary lol)

so i am in my dream life, cooking away, and the crinkle noise gets louder, my dream starts to take on a really old horror film spin because i am screamming (in my dream) and running for my life because of the terrifing crinkle monster, you don't see it, just hear this terrible crinkle noise and its getting louder and louder. it felt like the blob or something

i wake up with a jolt from first the plop on the bed, and second from being scarred out of my mind only to find miss happy as a clam at the end of my bed, holding a plastic shopping bag in her mouth,tripping on it as she climbs my bed closer to me causing it to crinkle more. apon my waking up she gets the excited "yay! someone to play with and share my joy" look. drops the bag out of her mouth and begins to start walking all over the bag creating a series of plastic noises.

looks like i found my crinkle monster. lol.

*i should note, we don't leave these bags sitting around or anything. in fact we are normally really carefull because winnie loves them so much. i am always afraid that she will eat one, or get stuck in it, or whatever. were she found this random plastic bag is beyond me. but she loves the way they make noise when you tug them around, and walk on them, and lay on them, and such. if she gets one before i manage to put it out of her reach then she will grab and dash around the house like the silly little rabbit she is full of joy and binkies. nothing is better then when the bag is actually holding something heavy in it, and she doesn't realize this and acts all secret agent. bolts up to it, takes a mouthfull, trys to run away, but can't go far, gets clothslined and sprawls on the floor with a look of complete disgust on her face

so thats all the update i have. sorry im so bad at taking photos


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2009)

Great bunny update,I am glad you didn't get caught by the crinkle monster!

I can sympathize with you on the sloppy roommate. I have a similiar problem only they are called teenagers. Pretty much the exact same scenario. 

Anyway, here's my :twocents.Accept the situation as it is and put up with it, when you clean up put all of her mess in a trash bag and place it in her room. You could also keep seperate plates, cups, pans etc in your room. Use them clean them put them back in your room, after awhile she is either going to have to start washing dishes or eat out all the time.

I know you don't want to live with anyone else, but is there someone you work with that might be looking for a roommate? or another friend, may not be as close with them but itsa thought.

Well that advice along with 75 cents will get you a can of pop around here. Good luck, I hope it all works out. Feel free to PM if you want to vent.


----------



## katt (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks wabbitdad i might take you up on the venting thing.

so i am thinking about taking a vacation. just like flying off somewhere for a long weekend. makes me wish i knew more people in more places so that i could just go alone and not be afraid to be a young traveling 22-year-old girl all by herself.

lol. anyone want to house me for a weekend?

ill come up with something. maybe find a friend, or take one of my sisters. i need to get out of this town, this state, just to recharge myself.

winnie is the same old diva. she has been getting lots of attention because ive felt like a spinster the past week or 2 and have been home almost every night and all day on my days off. she took to loving the bathtub the other night. im not to sure why. she had a blast jumping in it and knocking as many bottles off the ledge as she could.shesnuck off withthe roll of toilet paper. somehow it managed to be found in my bed (all 5 million peices of it, since she also decided to shred it. . .thank you winnie).

but i did get her ears cleaned out, that only took forever. winnie gets wax built up in her ears rather badly. ive already had our vet look at it, and the results are that its not mites (which i was worried it was) or any kind of infection that she just had waxy ears. so i managed (all by myself and without any injuries i might add) that i not only cleaned her ears but managed to do a killer job furminatoring her. hopefully we are at the end of her molt.

so ive got myself on this make katie happy about the world kick. and ive really needed a pick-me-up as i had a really rough week. so i made an appointment for tuesday to get my next tattoo. im not going to tell ya'll what it is but it does have something to do with rabbits!

i am also going to start a diet. i honestly could lose well over50 pounds and that would put me perfectly in my ideal weight category. it is a rather extrem diet (in the sense that it is ment for you to lose weight) but is completely safe. i would be working closely with a nutritionist (one that i work with every day, since i work as a nutrition assistant for the local hospital) and eating 75% pre-made, pre-portioned out food. this will be the hard part because i cook. i like to cook and make new dishes, so i wont be cooking like at all. i know 2 people that have done this, my manager and my mom. both were morbidly obese. my mom lost 70 pounds in 3 1/2 months, my manager lost 60. i am not looking for those kind of drastic results, but by this fall id like to be down 30-50 pounds. but more importantly id like to be at a healthy weight. so im not doing this alone (as said, i WILL have a dietitian working with me. this is not dangerous) but my sister, one of my friends, and my mom (who hopes to lose another 40 pounds) will all be doing this at the same time. i found my support group. 

i have realized i need to do this for me. get my life back on track. i am a big emotional eater, so it will be hard. so while this blog is suppose to be directed at winnie, at my life with a rabbit, its not going to be. she is a huge part of my life, and therefore a huge part of my blog, but i will also be talking about my life, my relationships with family/friends, losing weight, ect.

so im going to start the diet maybe in a week, it is cherry festival here were i live (it is a huge week long event) so i don't expect myself to start up something so life changing when i have all these plans for events and stuff. after cherry festival, after this holiday weekend. this is the first time ive started a diet and felt like im going to do it, its going to work. i can't wait.

so here are my basics that im working with (this is more for me then anything else, needed someplace good to write this down)

at my height and age here are my ideal weights:

average for my height/age: 150 pounds

medical recommendation: 114-150 *which would be a BMI of 19-25

okay im off to pack winnie up, she is going out to mom and dads with me for the fourth of july dinner. then its a relaxing day and going out to fireworks tonight with my 2 sisters

happy 4th everyone!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2009)

I wish I could have my bunnies roam my house like Winnie does...she seems very happy! Maybe one day when we buy a house, Morgan can at least have free roam of a bunny room.

Anyway....about the dirty room mate...

I had a friend a few years ago who still lived with her dad and her younger sister. Molly and her sister never did the dishes and left them sitting around. Her dad got so sick of it one day that he left them 1 cup, 1 of each silverware, 1 plate, and 1 bowl....so, they were forced to wash their dishes because they would need them next time they ate!

I'm not sure if you could do that with a room mate, though :?...haha.


----------



## katt (Jul 7, 2009)

amy i love having winnie free range. it is so nice, and she is so much happier this way!

so guess what! i got my tattoo!






its the one on my neck. so its latin for "silly/vain rabbit/hare". leviculus mean to be a silly kind of vain, to act silly about onesself, and lepus really means hare, but rabbit is coniculus and it just didn't look right. so i decided to go with lepus instead. its small and simple, something i can add a design around later, or just leave as it is. this is going to be my last back peice, im already trying to figure out my next one, tattoos are sooo addictive! id really like to get a chest peice like amys but i haven't gotten the guts yet. maybe one day!

it is in tribute to myself, my life, winnie, and all the rabbits in my past.

*you can see my other 2 tats, well you can see my cat, and you can see the start to the trail of flowers and petals that go all the way down my spine*

when i got home, i ran and showed winnie






who just sat there like "so what, its not like you got my portait done or anything" and went back to taking her nap

gotta love my rabbit


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2009)

how about some dead bunny flop winnie photos?

*don't mind her coat, she is still molting like crazy and this was just a little before i brushed her out*

so this is how we spent our lazy sunday morning. vegging in the house











and a great side view







isn't my girl just the cutest? the great thing is that she slept thru the whole photo taking process, in fact. i sat there poking her for a whole minute before she sprang up and looked at me like "what the heck did you do that for?"


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 13, 2009)

AAAAhhhh Those are cute photo's. I can just see her face with the 'look'


----------



## katt (Jul 22, 2009)

lol. she is great at "the look"

so i once again don't have winnie photos, but i did just upload a photo of something i should have shared a long time ago.

so formy birthday after herman's death my roommate bought me something that i will treasure for the rest of my life. it is a garden statue that looks just like my baby boy. we were walking around a greenhouse, i saw a lady at checkout with this garden statue that looked like herman. she bought the last one they had, i literally broke down when i found out that they didn't know if they would get anymore like that in. tears streaming down my face as i sit in the car. but after a while i forgot about it, put it way in the back of my mind. and then about a month later my birthday rolls around and there he was waiting with a bow on him for my birthday. needless to say, i cried again. lol

so here is what herman looked like






and here is my statue





















and this is were it sits, just outside my bedroom door. he is my little protector lol


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 22, 2009)

I just loved reading your stories about Winnie, she is such a little character 

The 'herman statue' really does resemble him! He can protect you from all the lil' Winnie mischief  haha


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 25, 2009)

That was a nice thing for your roommate to do. I can see why you wanted the statue.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2009)

haven't updated the blog for a while. my camera is dead. guess its truely time to break down and get a new one.

so to anyone that is wondering, i decided to renew my lease with my currently roommate. even if she is messy, i just am not ready to leave this apartment.

i also just found out that i am going to be an aunt again! one of my older sisters just announced that she is due in march. i can't wait for another baby!

winnie is doing great. she gave me a scare the other day when she decided in the middle of the night to play in the bathtub. that wasn't such a big deal, but when i woke up the next morning i find one of my shampoo bottles open and slightly leaking, and what looked like a dead rabbit. i started to freak out thinking that she ate the shampoo and died in the night from it. i call her name, no respons, i clap my hands, still nothing. i even poked at her a little and again nothing. then i said a few dirty words, and she popped right up, looked at me like "your bad words woke me from my sleep you evil person". what a fright. she hopped away perfectly fine. i think it scared 10 years off my life.

then yesterday somehow while i was in the shower she managed to get on the counter in the kitchen and find a full bag of flour. we all know how winnie likes to make a mess. so i walk out in my towel, dripping wet, to find her sitting in a pile of white powder, its flying in the air giving an appearnace of fog, her fur is now grey instead of black, and there is flourall overmy floor, all over everything. and she is looking at me like "yup, i did it, won't even try to hide that it was me" lol.

don't know how she managed to get up there, our counter is rather high.

so the only other news i have is that our localfair is not this week but the next, and i can't wait. i am only a little afraid i will fall in love with a bunny and bring one home. lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2009)

*katt wrote: *


> then yesterday somehow while i was in the shower she managed to get on the counter in the kitchen and find a full bag of flour. we all know how winnie likes to make a mess. so i walk out in my towel, dripping wet, to find her sitting in a pile of white powder, its flying in the air giving an appearnace of fog, her fur is now grey instead of black, and there is flourall overmy floor, all over everything. and she is looking at me like "yup, i did it, won't even try to hide that it was me" lol.



Congratulations on being an aunt again!

That would have been a great picture! although you described it so well I got a very good chuckle out of it. Thanks


----------



## katt (Oct 28, 2009)

so it's been a long time since i've updated this thing. i am still without a camera, just haven't been able to pick out a good point and shoot that i like, and i can't afford the dslr that i have my eye on.

and really, not much has been going on. i got a different job, its still at the same place, i am just doing a different job and getting paid more (a few dollars more, thats the good part). the bad part so far is that i work 10 hours on my feet, straight, and normally i don't have time to get all my breaks/lunch in. it leaves me very tired. so i'm working 4 10-hour shifts a week, and watching my 2 year oldnephew 1 to 2 days a week. it's not leaving very much "katie" time, which is something my therapist has told me i need to have. . . we keep getting in the verbal circle of her going "what are you doing for fun" and i just sit there like ". . .um, i work" 

"i mean outside of work, what are you doing?"

"watch my nephew"

"but that is work, what are you doing for fun"

"well, i sleep sometimes, that feels like fun"

"ok, what else"

"i clean the house, do laundry. . .spend time with my family"

"oh, spend time with your family thats nice, what stuff do you do with them?"

"well, i try to fix them dinner 1 or 2 nights a week, and i help them with the housework, weed the garden, wash the dishes, ect"

"katie"

"yeah"

"thats all work, not much 'katie' time"

"oh. . . guess i'll try to work on it"

so i have been working on it. every night, no matter how sleepy i am (except when i was sick) i turn on the music and dance for at least a 1/2 hour. dance all around the house in my PJs. i know it seems a little silly and comical, but it really helps with your mood. you can't be sad and gloomy when your dancing silly to random music. i suggest it for anyone feeling a little blue. and its a great mini workout.

i am also reading again, trying to get thru my everlong pile of to read books.

here is my lates concern, and it deals with winnie. i feel like i am never home. i mean i work 4 days a week at one job, am babysitting 1 or 2 days, and 1 or 2 nights i go out and cook for my family. plus the time i spend running around, doing laundry, and the 1 or 2 times i go out with friends every few weeks. just not home as much.

winnie is free range, so every night she gets cuddle time. she isn't neglected. she gets veggies every day and clean cage a few times a week, ect. but she is lonely. i really don't want another rabbit, i just don't have the time to put into properly training a rabbit. and i don't think i will be lucky enough to find another rabbit that acts so well out of the cage as winnie does, and if i went ahead and bonded her with a rabbit that needed to be caged, i'd have to cage her as well, which i really hate the idea of.

but i hate seeing her lonely. i hate thinking of her spending hours alone during the day.

i might not want to find the time to work with another rabbit, but would find the time if it ment winnie was happy.

i'm just torn. we have toulouse, and they fight terribly. and we have both decided that we don't want to bond them together, simply because winnie is so totally my rabbit and toulouse is so totally jessica's rabbit that we don't want to mess with the balance we have found.

but i hate thinking about her being unhappy, and i would go out and add another bunny just for her (of course i would love another bunny deep down, i am always open to bunnies). but i don't know if it is the right answer to this problem.

i'm stuck. i'm not rushing into anything, but i just don't know what to do. she means the world to me, and i try to spend at least one morning a week laying in bed reading with her cuddled up and gettings lots of pets and cuddles. i try to spend at least 3 days a month doing nothing but sitting in the house doing nothing (which is for winnie's and my own benifit), but life just doesn't seem to be going that way right now. lol. life should slow down after summer, but it's speeding up. i don't get it!

anyway, it feels good to rant, to just say (or type) it all out loud.

thanks for anyone listening.

later gater!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 28, 2009)

Winnie is adorable! Herman was beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss (both of you).  I really like your avatar! lol


----------



## katt (Nov 6, 2009)

wow it feels like just yesterday i was debating on getting another rabbit.

now it looks like i got one!

good news also is that my parents bought a new point and shoot camera, so my mom told me i could borrow their old one untill i bought my own!

so life has been going great. my house is full of adorable (sometimes sinister, okay. . . normally sinister, but cute too!) rabbits!

just look at our housefull!

the often unphotographed toulouse (who is finally starting to warm up to me! i got to pet him for like 5 minutes the other night!)







silly miss winnie (who 99% of the time is the sinister one)






and new boy (as of yesterday) chaucer!






so here is winnie's sit down (she is not to happy about another bunny)

here is winnie






here are the cages






and here is were winnie has placed her self to keep an eye on the little guy






i try to talk reason with her, explain that he is a nice bunny, but i get this look






and this butt






welcome to my life

*she spent most of last night there, at the end of my bed watching him. about every hour she would run up to me, nudge me till i woke up, then run back down to the end of the bed, glare at chaucer, then glare at me like "how could you"*


and i know it is in the thread saying i got a new bunny, but i wanted to post chaucer and i's first together photo here to so it is in my blog






(btw- crazy am i. it is november, in michigan, and i am wearing a skirt. . . and look how white my legs are. . . lol)


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 6, 2009)

I just got a chance to read through this and I love your accounts of your life with your rabbits. How wonderful!

And that new adorable baby! Fantastic!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 6, 2009)

Your Chaucer looks just like my Smokies as a baby


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Nov 6, 2009)

He's adorable! :hearts:


----------



## katt (Nov 10, 2009)

a few more chaucer pics!!!

*winnie is refusing still to be nice around me, she has been spending most of her time hiding from us and only comes out at night to sleep with me*

so this is taking a rest on the sofa with me:






just a couple head shots
















this one, that i wasn't sure what he is doing, but it kinda looks like i caught him either crazy dancing or doing something bad lol, had to share:






and we ended the out of cage session with some good old cuddle time:







and sorry for bad pic quality, this isn't my choice in cameras!!! i can't wait to get my own, and a new one. still miss my old point and shoot. . . it was so good to me *sniff*


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 10, 2009)

Chaucer is a beautiful bun!!! :hearts:

I'm a little jealous.


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2009)

It feels right, having him here. Iâve heard people use the term âold soulâ before, and I think it fits Chaucer perfectly. He has a calming aura around him. Even being so young. You just canât help but relax when holding him. Itâs a different kind of calm then Winnie. Winnie is a calming factor for me because she has been in my life for 4 years now (over 4 years! My little girl is getting so big), she calms me because we know each others moods so well that I think we both know what to offer and when.



Iâve just been thinking about all this. I woke up this morning with Winnie snuggled into the blankets beside me, and Chaucer at the cage door watching . . . waiting for me to wake up, just so he can give me the morning binki he has started to do each day as I sit up in bed and say good morning. My life feels perfect. Even though I might have all these horrible, stressful, and down-right nasty things going on in my life, for those few minutes each morning I feel like everything is going to be okay. I just sit there, half asleep still, with Winnie grumbling into the blankets further (my rabbit likes to sleep in late), finding the warm spot my body may have left behind, and Chaucer sitting in his cage, waiting for my âgood morningâ, ready to offer all the love he can (it seems blinding sometimes, the joy and love he shows me), waiting for me to start the morning routine of putting some music on, starting the kettle for my morning tea, and the best part for him- opening that cage door, giving him some good nose-rubs, cooing and coddling him till his eyes are half closed, giving him fresh hay and water, filling his food dish. That first Â½ hour that I am awake is honestly the best part of my day (sometimes the only good part of my day). Itâs normally about the time I finish up with Chaucerâs chores that Winnie finally wakes up and zombies out of my bed, and I get to start the whole morning off with her again, filling her bowl and bottle, giving a big handful of hay and lots of pets and secret sharing.



Life with Winnie was great, but I have to admit, that Chaucer is filling a hole in me that I didnât know was there. There is something about his personality that I canât put my finger on, but itâs not like one Iâve seen in any rabbit that I have ever owned.


How lucky am I, to have 2 amazing and completely unique rabbits to greet me every morning? Words fail me today . . .


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 15, 2009)

Amazing the things they do for us. :hearts


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2009)

the buns are both doing real good. just wanted to drop the note that i am going into a lurker mood.

got some stuff to figure out in life, and it is going to take some time.

i hope to update with photos as soon as i can

take care people! feel free to pm me if you want or need

katie


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 29, 2009)

Best of luck to you. :hug:


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

hello all! well it has been a while since i posted in my blog. thought i would toss everyone an update on winnie and chaucer, and well myself.

so i put up my parents christmas tree a few days ago, decorated their house, and spent loads of time with my 2 year old nephew (2! already, gosh it feels like i was just posting about his birth).

anyway, i have some important dates comming up. in early january is the day i got herman and winnie back, in late january is my first rabbits birthday (she would have been 9!), and the hardest day for me will be in early feb it would have been herman's 4th birthday.

in march i will have been a member of this forum for 4 years!!! that seems crazy. you all are one of the longest going friendships i have had in a very long time!

so life has been a little crazy. lets just say i have some stuff going on, and without going into detail i can say it has been a mix of good and bad stuff, and i am lucky to have great people around me to help me get past it all. i am ready to start 2010.

so anyway, because i am uber bored, i have decided to take any readers of this blog on a little pic tour of my house!

*



*

^part of the living room. . . you can see part of my book collection






^the other 1/2 of the living room (i own way to many movies)











^some of the artwork in the living room (my roommate did the B&W painting, we both worked on the abstract stuff)






^the view of the dinning area and part of the kitchen











^my bedroom (yeah, i know lots of stuff in one small room. . . but i like feeling cozy. . . oh, and the rabbit cages are getting replaced after the holidays with larger ones, chaucer has already outgrown his)











^some of my artwork that is in my room. . . i am proud of the stuff i create



okay so on to the buns, they are great, chaucer is getting so big! and winnie is still not to sure about sharing life with another rabbit. she is currently nibbling on the plate of greens i gave her (well, they are no longer on the plate, but all over my floor. . . oh well).

and here are just a couple of bunny pics!






^winnie






^chaucer


----------



## missyscove (Dec 15, 2009)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.
Your artwork is really cool!

Nose rubs to the buns.


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2009)

ok, a quick photo update (will do a better one later today, but wanted to share these pics!)

so this is what i look at every morning when i wake up. . . literally, i open my eyes to see this right in front of me (now i understand why i didn't put the rabbit's cages next to the head of my bed before lol, chaucer loves it!)











and of course, winnie is in the cage right below him, excited for me to get up as well






and these are from last night. had chaucer out for his nightly run






but instead, being the lazy bunny he is, he got up on the sofa, and settled in to watch a movie with me












more later! don't feel like uploading any more photos right now (guess i am just as lazy as my rabbit)


----------



## katt (Dec 26, 2009)

okay a quick update with a few cute chaucer pics!

first my winnie story: so last night i am sitting on the couch, my computer is next to me and in my lap is a bag a roasted garlic rye chips (um!) and a watching a movie and winnie is running around. suddenly, before i know what is going on winnie peaks her head up and snatches the corner of the bag of rye chips, goes running off under the table with them (leaving a nice little rye chip trail behind her). by the time i got off the couch and to her, she already has her head dived into the salty goodness and is munching away. i snatch the bag from her and proceed to start telling her 'no' when she leaps from my sight to start collecting the trail of chips she left behind each one she isgetting more and more excited. so i set the bag down, and reach for her. she jumps out of my reaching hands, grabs the bag i foolishly set down and starts running around the house doing binkies trying to find a hiding spot that i won't reach her. by the time she thought she did (under the chair) she had lost all the chips from the bag but still managed to stick her head all the way in it and start licking the flavor off the side. needless to say this ended by me hauling winnie to my bedroom and me cleaning up all the rye chip. 

so my other really really good news is that i gave chaucer a litter box today and within 30 minutes he was in it taking a pee! it has been about 6 hours and only poops outside it (which is amazing for me since he is an almost 4 month old male) what a good little boy i have!

and some cute chaucer pics:

first a really bad one of him and i (my hair was all in my face), but it shows just how calm he is when being held






and some of him 'making my bed' for me











and for the last "i get off bed now, k?bye"


----------



## katt (Dec 30, 2009)

so update on chaucer's litter habbits.

or should i say bad litter habbits.

i know it is asking a lot to have a 4 month old male bunny use a box, but it would be nice.

winnie litter trained so easy, in fact all the rabbits i have had in the past few years have. they just kinda picked up on it.

but this boy is being a problem child.

so i am about 2 or 3 times a day, cleaning the floor of his cage, wiping it down with some white ving. and hoping that he will pick it up soon!

anyway pics later maybe. i am currently bedridden (thanks to some back problems, and a manipulation by my dr. that didn't go so well).


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2009)

Chaucer is doing binkies in his cage again. Joy. It is starting to sound like a giant stomping around. He is bigger then he looks, I mean he acts bigger then he is. Too funny, he is still a little thing, only about 5 pounds (okay, maybe 6. . . still smaller then Winnie) but he is solid. My roommate likes to say âboy you got some birthinâ hips on youâ cause he really does. I am afraid as to how big he will get simple because his canât keep up with the growth of his frame.



Chaucer was the biggest thing that happened to me in 2009. I am so happy to be owned by 2 (wait 3) great rabbits. Winnie was my whole, but Chaucer completes our life.



So it is New Years Eve, and I am being my spinster self and I plan on NOT going out. Tisk-tisk, so much for promising my psychologist I would work on having a social life, Lol. I think I will stay home in my pjs and play Sims2. Sounds like a way better time then being out with all the crazy drunk people.



But I figured I would take this time to go over all my life goals (not really goals, more like ideas to work on, I really hate the term goals) for 2010:




Get Chaucer fixed
Bond Winnie and Chaucer
Lose up to 45 pounds
Join a gym
Start taking yoga classes
Go back to school part time (I am thinking that I will take an art class this summer at the community college, so very part time, one or 2 classes)
Read the next 30 books on my to read list (this is an easy one)
Save up enough money to take a real vacation in 2011 . . . I am thinking a cruise
Start a journal again, and try to write in it each day
Be more aware of my money, really work hard at balancing my checkbook (I am terrible at it)


I really want to spend the next year focused on me. I want to be the person that I know is in there someplace. I really want to spend time doing nothing. Enjoy all the little things. I want to get involved in some group or organization that will give me something to do and will keep me feeling fulfilled in life. I am considering starting to walk human society dogs again. They are always needing people to do that.


Anyways, I think that is enough for now. need to go clean off the couch in my bedroom, Winnie is not happy cause her spot is covered in my clothing lol


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 31, 2009)

Chauncer is sooo cute!
And Katt, I understand the "Foucs" thing..I always give my animals or others my focus. I never buy things for myself. So I decided to start focusing on myself this year too.


----------



## katt (Jan 1, 2010)

2010 . . . 2010 . . . 2.0.1.0 . . . . 20 . . . 10 . . . 2010 . . .


Sorry I am just having a few issues believing that it is already 2010. This past year has just flown by.


So I made a âfinal postâ for 2009 a day or 2 ago, and now I wanted to take time to make a first of 2010 post.


It is going to be long, I am sorry. Since I donât think all to many people read my blog, I will just not care and write away! Lol


So I wanted to start 2010 first by remembering some bunnies of the past few years.


Trixie

*My forever heart bunny. It has been almost 4 Â½ years since her death, and I still think about her all the time. She was my pre-forum bunny, the first rabbit I had owned






Herman

*There arenât enough words to even begin to describe this guy. My second heart bunny, my little âbugâ. Losing him was unexpected and tragic.everyone loved herman






Izabelle

*The little rescue, Izaâs life was way to short, only what 3 or 4 months, that is the age Chaucer is now. The love she had to give was so huge for the struggles she had to overcome to get it.






Pantoufle

*His death is still looming in my mind, I think itâs because I wasnât here for it to happen. I wasnât there to try to save him. It hurts really deep to lose something so suddenly and to not get to say goodbye






Anyway, I wanted to mention them because this year I want to remember to enjoy every second I have with the 3 rabbits in my household. I have felt so blah to life lately, just kind of on cruise control and not really enjoying stuff and doing things. I want/need that to change, I donât see that as an option. It just has to.


Anyway, this is my night. sitting around doing not much of anything and feeling a little sorry for myself because of it.


And I am thinking about eating some rice . . . just to play the âKatie talks randomlyâ card. . . with butter and soy sauce. Hmm


Okay, back on subject. My new years. Well, I got nothing. Lets see, I went and spent the day with my sister, nephew, and brother. My bro and I went snowmobiling, which was way fun and then we ate dinner, watched a movie, and I came home. To sit on my bed with my computer and do nothing else the rest of the night. I did let Chaucer out to cuddle on the bed for a while. And picked my room up a little as well. And took a few photos


. . . okay, back to random, I just gotta eat the rice. . . *stumbles out of bed to go cook rice*


and we are back with bowl of rice in hand and smile on face. Yum!


So I did get a few pics today of Winnie and Chaucer. Only a couple of Winnie as my batteries died 


"can i come out now. . . please? PLEASE?"








"oh, thanks"








"hey. . . what is this?"








"hey look! I got a crown! and it's blue! sweet!"








. . . and a very poorly lit video







and winnie. . .



"what the?!? this crown doesn't have any jewels on it. . . i am NOT impressed"








"this is what i think of your stupid paper crown"


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

lol at Winnie


----------



## pOker (Jan 1, 2010)

i just sat here and read your whole thread-start to finish-i LOVE IT!!!!

i love your bunnies soo much-they are adorable!!!!! too bad youre so far-we needa bunny playdate ):


----------



## katt (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks guys!

hannah- it does suck that we don't live closer, bunny play dates would be so much fun! and i am glad you enjoyed the blog!

okay, gotta run, be back later tonight with more update and maybe more photos!!!

**thinking about serving some pumpkin tonight and that always means good times and good pics!


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2010)

ug.

just wanted to say that chaucer figured out how to open his cage.

normally wouldn't be an issue at all, except that winnie is free range, and not to keen on sharing space with a boy still.

so i wake up this morning to a squeal. jump out of bed to winnie pulling a chunk of fur off chaucer's back and chaucer trying to get away. 

got into the fight to split them up when winnie decided to take a bite out of my leg.

guess that is what i get for getting in the way. lol

everyone is okay though. winnie got a firm talking to and is now making amens for biting me by giving me a great cuddle in bed. and chaucer is back to his normal self just lacking a few peices of hair.

all in all, bunny fight= katie bleeds. . . but i am happy that neither winnie or chaucer were hurt.

and now, chaucer's cage is binder clipped shut. that should hold him in.


----------



## katt (Jan 6, 2010)

so a quick update before i head to bed.

on a personal note it felt great to get out of the house for a few house today. i have been fighting a cold, and did some massive damage to my back. leading me to lay in bed most of the past couple of days with my heating pad and the internet as my only friend lol.

well, besides the bunnies!

so i did a little shopping today, went to a couple thrift stores, bought a pair of pants, 2 sweaters, and a winter coat. . . everyone should know that i am addicted to cloths lol. i have far to many then what anyone needs. i love cool, indie, funky cloths and do most of my shopping at thrift stores.

anyway the buns are good. chaucer got spoiled the other day (winnie to a little bit) they both got new litter pans, and chaucer got lots and lots of new toys for his cage. i gotta spoil him a little with toys as winnie has never been interested in playing with them. i finally have a rabbit again that likes to play with bells and toss wooden balls around and stuff. but was a little shocked when my rabbit bill came to over $60!! but i just had to remind myself that that was with litter and hay (this time of year i buy the kaytee stuff as bales of nice hay aren't as easy to find) also. . . next i really need to get a new cage for chaucer, he has way outgrown his, and i would already have one for him, if i could just decide what kind of cage to get. so for the meantime i guess it just means that he gets to have lots of run around time

and winnie is just slightly upset with me, cause the buns got the same veggies 2 night in a row. i normally give them something different each night. . . well kinda, i normally always give them parsely (cause i can get nice sized bunches of them at superwalmart for like 25 cents a peice) and a different green to go with the parsley. well, they got collard greens the past 2 nights and she thumped at me! spoiled little girl!

okay, how about a few pics? i don't have many, these are just some that have been hanging on my memory card for a while that i am finally getting to upload to photobucket and share!

winnie seems to always be disapproving of something lol!

















and chaucer is my sweet little boy. they are like complete opposites!





















and here is just a cool pic that i took over the summer of some oxen!








okay, winnie is sitting on my bed, nosing around for the heating pad. must be time for sleep lol. she is used to already being tucked into the covers by now for our nightly reading session (i read, she lays and gets nose rubs) and chaucer has just officially DBFed into his litterbox, and is closing his eyes as we speak. night everyone!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 6, 2010)

i know winnie would disapprove but i think she's sweet - as is chaucer. good luck in getting the new cage for him


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

AWW thier both adorable and the oxen are cute! LOL


----------



## katt (Jan 6, 2010)

aw thanks guys!

for a nice morning update:

chaucer decided that during the night he would master the art of moving his litterbox. his new one is a corner box that attaches to the wall of the cage with little mount things. if you tilt and pull it right then it comes right out.

so yeah, he moved it, and placed all of his toys in it last night.

i should add that he moved it to the other side, and has it facing the other wall of the cage. the wall that look directly to the head of my bed. so now he can sleep right next to me lol(he likes to sleep in his litter box). when i woke up he was so excited to show me what he did that he started to binkie around his cage and ran into his food dish, tripping and falling. i couldn't help but laugh

. . . oh the rabbits i own

also to add that winnie is laying next to me, completely unimpressed with the antics of the lesser thingshe calls annoying.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL wow Chaucer sounds like such a charecter!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2010)

yes, chaucer is . . . different . . . lol, you could even say 'special'

and he refuses to sleep outside of this litter box, and refuses to have said litter box anywere but pushed up against the side of the cage next to my bed, facing my bed.

guess my little momma's boy rabbit just wants to sleep close to me lol.

i feel so loved!

okay, i should get to sleep, or at least try to. time to put a movie on and crash!


----------



## katt (Jan 9, 2010)

well, i only have a few minutes, but i thought i would update. everything is going good here. i am getting ready to head out to my parents house.

winnie is staying home, but i am loading chaucer up to come with me. he is begging for katie time, and i feel kinda bad cause i have been working and sick all week. and he does love car rides, so what the heck! lol

he seems excited. i took the carrier out and set it by his cage and he is doing binkies all over the place and his tugging on his door (he has learned how to open his cage when he wants, by tugging on it, so there is now a clip to keep it closed, but he still tries).

on another happy note we are already at 1200 on the sigs for the pitt petition. can't stress this enough. people need to sign!

i posted on craigslist for my area (northern lower michigan), but if anyone else wants to start plastering this places, here is what i have been writing:

_*PLEASE SIGN PETITION: help save 2 innocent pit bulls!*_

_please help save 2 pit bulls that were court ordered to be put to sleep for barking at a person (no violent action/biting/ect), court order was appealed by owners. please help. 

please visit this site for full story! 
__[url]http://www.9and10news.com/category/story/?id=147061_[/url]_ 

and please sign this petition! 
__[url]http://www.petitiononline.com/c2c3p5d8/petition.html_[/url] 

so yeah, people help! the next court date is jan 15, we want at least 2,000 names by then, that is only like 800 more!

okay, gotta get going. . . chaucer wants to get on the road!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 9, 2010)

that is ridiculous how cruel people can be...if it had been a poodle they woulda been aw cute


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Jan 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed seeing all your bunnies' pics! It seems like they have a very happy life with such a loving bunny-mama  Winnie is hilarious! She has so much personality! I like your 'Silly Rabbit...' Latin tattoo also!


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Rosemary, yes, my buns do have a great life I hope. I love seeing them happy, so I can't help but make them happy as much as possible. And my tattoo means a lot to me. I wanted something different, and I found it.

So I should be cleaning my apartment right now, cause it is trashed lol, but instead I am going to update my blog first, cause I simply have no motivation.

So Chaucer got to go on a trip with me yesterday, took him out to my parent's house for the day. He LOVES the car, I put his blanket in the passanger seat, and he just flops and chills for the whole ride. My roommate has decidedI need to buy a purse ment for holding a little dog, and take Chaucer with me everywere, cause he just loves being out and about and meeting people. I don't think we will go that far, but he certainly will come with me more often on outings.

I am currently listening to Ingrid Michealson's verson of "Can't Help Falling In Love" and it is amazing. Her voice is so pretty.

It is Day 2 with blue skys in michigan. It feels great. During the winter it can get so depressing outside with weeks of grey skies. I am hoping that the blue skies and sun will melt the mass amounts of snow and ice on my roof, as it has reached a scary level. We have SO many icicles and a snow drift over the front of our roof. I keep waiting for it to crash down by itself, but I am thinking I will have to call my friend. One of the guy's at workoffered to knock it all down for me, as I was complaining that I have a huge fear of me doing it and getting dumped on by snow and ice.

I really do need to get busy, I have a HUGE amount of stuff to get done today:

-Clean apartment

-go buy food, I have nothing to eat in the place

-rabbit cages need to get completely cleaned

-make a trip to goodwill, just went thru and cleaned my closet out and have piles to donate

-finish my dress (I bought a 3 dollar dress witha broken zipper, and am working on revamping it, looks good so far, took the back zipper out and put in corset lacing down the back. . . needs work on the front still, andI need to take it in a little as I was bigger when I bought it)

. . . and that is all I have at the top of my head. . . oh, I also need to go recyle, have tons of cardboard and glass to take back. . . add that to the list.

Anyway, time to get busy, I will try to photo update later! Or at least, give a better bunny update. . .


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 10, 2010)

My rabbits always rearrange thier litter boxes too! I love winnie!


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2010)

i would like to start out with saying that i am currently sitting in bed with a box of cold pizza, picking off the olives (my roommate ordered olives on the pizza, yuck!) and dipping it in ranch.

perfect end to my day. sadly this is how eating has gone the past few days. . . so much for eating healthy and trying to lose some weight.

so moving on. the buns are good. chaucer finally got his new cage! and it is a big one! i bought an extra-large breed dog kennel (big enough for a great dane) only problem is that i currently don't have room in the bedroom for it cause we have an extra couch that ended up in my room. i have to wait a whole nother week to get the unwanted sofa to goodwill as i need my dad's truck! 

my poor little boy has had a few adjustment issues with the new cage. it is currently out in our kitchen, in an empty spot by our back door. he is used to sleeping right next to my bed, at eye level with me. and now he is all lone. so at night i am waking up at about 3 or 4 am to him thumping cause he is lonely. so i grab my throw blanket, and go sit with him for an hour or so every night, and i eat. another bad point to losing weight. just imagine:

the house is all dark except the low light above the stove. it is 3 am and everything is so silent you can hear the cat clock ticking seconds by on the wall and every few minutes a loud "thump!" of a sad bunny. katie tumbles out of bed in her baggy pj pants and tank top, mutters to herself while looking for the other pink bunny slipper, gives up on finding said pink bunny slipper so just keeps going wearing one slipper and one bare foot, hair all tangled and everywere, maybe a little dried drool on the lip. . . with a warm fleece throw dragging on the ground behind her. stumble, stumble, and a few grunts as she walks thru the hall, clipping her shoulder on the door frame cause she is still half asleep and not watching were she is walking. grab a fork out of the draw, and a double-layered, chocolate cake with white buttercream frosting that her roommate decided to by for funsies from the local bakeryoff the counter. no, not a slice, but the CAKE. sit down on the floor, open rabbit cage, pet bunny, lean against the wall, and start eating the cake right out of the bakery box that it came in. calm sad bunny down, cuddle and talk with bunny for a while. end up falling asleep leaned against the wall with fork stuck in the cake and chaucer crawling into my lap to sniff the sugar laced box of goodness. katie snores, startles chaucer, who freaks runs back to his cage, thumps a few times then dashes to his litter box for protection.

this is what happened last night. the night before that it was basically the same, only with a pint of ben and jerry's chubby hubby, and before that, we had mini cheese cakes sitting out for my night snack.

maybe i need to start leaving fruit sitting on the counter.

but anyways, i am stuck with what to do for my little boy. i am getting an old shirt of mine to put in there (it smells like me) and i was thinking about leaving the radio on by his cage super low, so maybe that will help. everyone at work keeps teasing me because i am so worried about my rabbit sleeping by himself. but many don't understand that for the last like 3 months he has been right next to my bed. when i wake up in the morning he is there watching me, waiting for me to get up and say hi. he sees me open my eyes and he goes crazy with binkies.

it makes me feel so guilty cause he was in such a small cage, but now i gave him a huge cage and he hates it. . . ugi feel like i am failing him.

on other news i am still waiting to hear from a member of this board needed to rehome their female rabbit, i am willing to foster her for as long as needed to find her a new home. she looks so cute in her pics. wish they would email me back with what is going on.

winnie is good, if not great. she is currently spreading her hay around my bedroom and rearranging her blanket (she has a green toss blanket on the floor to dig into and sleep all cuddled up in). she hates when i work these 4 day stretches (4 10 hour shifts every other week in a row), it leaves her home to much alone. so when i got home tonight (it is day 3) she came bolting to the door, then got upset when i went to the bathroom and closed the door on her (sorry, but i like to potty alone lol). then she fallowed me around some more and settled in my bed for a little while and tried to steal bites of pizza. . . i finally got annoyed at her attempts at pizza theft and gave her nightly hay. she has since been involved only in that, and is ignoring me for the most part. sometimes having her feels like i have a really annoying 5 year old with a lisp fallowing me around asking me "why?" after everything i say. . .

and that is my update for tonight. . . sorry no pics again, but i have tues and wen off so i will for sure be updating pics in the blog then!

okay, crawling off to the bathtub for a nice, long, hot bubble bath then going to bed. . . only one more day of work then i have some time off. . .


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 18, 2010)

*Katie, I love reading your blogs, you describe things so well. *

*Your Bunnies are ADORABLE. I look forward to many pictures of the beauties.*

*Susan *


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh Winnie how I love you so.
:inlove:


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2010)

so I was just going to head to bed, but my mind feels so full of everything right now, that I decided maybe a blog entry before I crash will make sleep come a little easier.

a powerfull story for today was while at work I told a friend that I was getting another bunny as a foster. . .

with a judgmental look he just kinda shrugged and said "you know, you can't save the world"

and me without thinking said one of the most profound things that may have ever escaped my lips:

"I know, but I can save hers"

and he just kinda looked at me for a long few seconds. It was in those few long seconds that I think we both understood something: I am doing what I have always wanted to do, making a positive impact on life. . . my life, his life, anyone or anythings life.

i think he walked away a little envious of me, because i am so sure of the choices i make, and the lives i involve myself in and he is stuck on "self", doesnt get the feeling of happiness from helping others because he doesn't help others unless it completely benifits himself.

i just had to share. i was proud of myself. of who i am sometimes, and this was one of those times.


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2010)

well, another quick update before bed. . .

. . . sorry no pics again today! i hope tomorrow! i was gone all day today doing my running around, tomorrow (besides going to do laundry) i am staying home to clean/organize the house, so lots of pics then!

anyway, problem is solved with chaucer, i gave him an old pair of jeans and a shirt of mine to cuddle into at night so he doesn't feel so alone. and so far it is going better.

things are working out with pandora, we just have to get her closer to me. i can't wait to have her here. another bunny will be great, and a big girl at that!

okay, time for bed, more tomorrow!


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2010)

okay, i got pics as promised!

not to many as it seems to be taking FOREVER for my computer to upload them to photobucket! ug.

anyway, i am currently laying with the heathing pad, i got really into cleaning today, and moved the extra couch out of my room, and chaucer's cage into my room, and yeah, i hurt, but he is super happy being back in my room!

and funny i now have winnie dead bunny flopped by his cage, she has been doing it since i moved him back in here. . . i am taking this as a good sign.






^okay, first here is a photo of the new setup. now think about this: chaucer was in the same size cage as winnie's (it is our backup cage) winnie's cage is small cause she only uses it as a litterbox and for her food and water. . . look at the size difference between what he was in and what he is in now!






^he likes his water up high. . . i personally don't get it, but whatever lol






^"hi mom!"






^"pet me, please"






^"i LOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEE you"

and the best of the night. . . this is how happy he is and how he likes to dead bunny flop, i couldn't help but laugh at him, my roommate said he looks hung over lol











and here are 2 i got of winnie before she thumped and mad dashed away


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 20, 2010)

I am in love with Chaucer! It's probably a good thing you live all the way out in Michigan or I'd come steal him! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2010)

okay, update for tonight

*if you haven't guessed already, i am trying to update the blog daily, we will see how it goes.

so this morning was cute, i don't go to work till like 11 am, so i sleep in rather late (9:30 to 10 ish), that normally means i don't sleep till at LEAST 2 am, normally closer to 3 am.

the rabbits have fallowed this patern also. now winnie likes to sleep, in fact she sleeps in later then i do, even on my days off. just a lazy mini lop. so i wake up late this morning at about 10:15 to find both rabbits dead bunny flopped, winnie is so far out that she doesn't even move as i stubble around the room. doesn't flinch when i turn on the music (i put music on right when i wake up, helps me get my day started).

and chaucer, well, he did the same. i love having rabbits just like me. 

other then that it was a basic normal day, same old, same old. i worked all day long 11 am to 10 pm. was greeted at the door when i got home by winnie.

my back is still feeling like murder. did way to much yesterday i think. i really need a new job, 10 hours on my feet, lifting, hauling, bending. . . it is taking it toll on me, but i really love my job. i love cooking on a line, and working with patients, and learning different diets. blah. it all kinda sucks.

so i am starting to think about my living situation again. not so much the now, but in this upcomming september (i know it is way far away, but i like to plan life out and know what i am going to do). our lease is up. and i know that as long as my roommate is still with her current boyfriend (which i would guess would be a big fat yes as the are head over heels for each other) then she will be moving in with him. i think it will be time for me to go back home, to my parents. save up some money and pay off some old debt. just be home. right now i really just want to be home. i can really afford my apartment by myself, i just don't really want to. it would mean being always tight on money, and living alone. but it will be hard, because i love this apartment. i truely do. i love being here and having this my own place.

anyway, i have rattled on enough for tonight. have a few pics i might upload of the buns, not sure yet if i feel like it tonight, or i might wait till tomorrow.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 22, 2010)

*Katie, I love reading your blog and looking at your Beautiful Bunnies.*

*I look forward to yournext entry.*

*Susan *


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2010)

okay, only a short update tonight cause i am 1/2 way asleep already. it was a reallylong and hard day for me. work is well, hard. it sometimes feels like i am trying so hard but getting now place with my current job choice.

anyway, the buns are good, winnie is super upset with me for closing her off in my bedroom so toulouse could have the house to run around in while we had a friend over. she is so spoiled lol. i had my friend go into my bedroom and sit with her a while just so she wouldn't feel left out. the great thing is that my friend completely understands the whole thing.

anyway, i am going to sleep, better update tomorrow and maybe a few pics!


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2010)

okay, only a short update tonight cause i am 1/2 way asleep already. it was a reallylong and hard day for me. work is well, hard. it sometimes feels like i am trying so hard but getting now place with my current job choice.

anyway, the buns are good, winnie is super upset with me for closing her off in my bedroom so toulouse could have the house to run around in while we had a friend over. she is so spoiled lol. i had my friend go into my bedroom and sit with her a while just so she wouldn't feel left out. the great thing is that my friend completely understands the whole thing.

anyway, i am going to sleep, better update tomorrow and maybe a few pics!


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2010)

sadly another very quick update

and sorry, no photos once again

the buns are good. winnie, in all her great and grand bad girl skills managed to get on my table, into a container of cupcakes, and get bright green frosting all over herself, but i now have a splotch of green smeer on my beige carpet. . . 

. . . anyone know of a good way to remove green food colored frosting from carpet? my landlord is going to kill me.

so chaucer has become addicted to the pair of jeans i put in his cage to cuddle into. i took them out and gave them a good shake, and set them aside to clean his cage. he proceeded to thump and run right for them. the poor little bugger thought i was going to toss them or something.

and btw, chaucer has currently decided to tell me that he finished all his pellets in his bowl by filling his empty food dish with all his toys *rolls eyes*

winnie on the other hand is trying to tell me it is bedtime, but rooting around me, the computer, and all my blankets to find the heating pad. i turn it on every night and let her cuddle into it while i read before bed.

i don't know how i got such pushy rabbits. they are both spoiled rotten.

oh and now chaucer has moved onto the bunny 500's in the cage portion of tonight. which also includes the tripping over everything in his cage and faceplanting it into the litterbox part of the night lol. just in case anyone wanted a play by play of my night.

i should also note to anyone interested that i am going to cut my hair

thinking about going short again, kinda like this

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3157/2487416457_b0047c4457.jpg

it will be fun to have a hair cut that really shows off my tattoo on the back of my neck.

also for anyone that cares to know, i think i am going to get my tongue pierced. just don't know when yet.

and i am off for the night to set my timer coffee maker and hit the hay. . . another long day of work tomorrow, and well, winnie is beyond annoying. . . it is for sure time for bed in her book!


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool hair cut. Looks very similar to what I have right now, except I have no bangs 'cause my face just doesn't suite the.

I also wanted to tell you that I really enjoy reading your blog. I don't comment very much, but I always get a giggle out of your bunnies antics 

-Dawn


----------



## katt (Jan 27, 2010)

well, i am getting my hair cut at 9:45 tomorrow! 

and thanks dawn. i don't think i am ever short on bunny stories. my 2 keep me on the tip of my toes all the time. can't wait to bring pandora in, she seems way more calm then winnie and chaucer. maybe i will finally have a normal bunny lol

anyways, more later. i am being nudged by winnie for morning veggies, food, and hay!


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2010)

okay, this will be part 1 of my update for tonight, as part 2 is going to be long.

wanted to share my new hair cut! although the pics are really really bad, and i will get some new ones up in part 2. my computer isn't interested in uploading photos to photobucket tonight. blah

anyway. this is before












and a quick one of now!






once the rest upload, i will add them, it will show the cut better!


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the hair cut! Did you get bangs? 

-Dawn


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2010)

so be ready guys, this post is going to be super long, and only part of it is about rabbits.

we will update ya'll on the buns first.

so after many, many days of seeing winnie and chaucer laying around like this

















AND seeing some groomming thru the cage i decided to do somethng risky

i did a quick bonding session the other night

and was floored with the results

















no problems with each other as long as there was food to eat. and both rabbits were content enough to munch on the parsley the entire time.

now after the food was gone (what i let them eat of it), that was slightly a different story. it wasn't all out fighting, but there was some chasing and such. i only had them together for about 10 minutes, maybe 15. but no blood, no massive chasng, ect. i am so happy. maybe bonding will be easier then i thought.

so on to the katie part. the next 30 days are going to be huge for me. i am doing a 30 day makeover. what this is meaning:

new look- haircut, all new outfit

new diet- working on eating better. more organic, raw fruit and veggies. 

new workout- starting to do the 30 day shred workout video, and i am honestly terrified. i just got done watching it, so i wasn't shocked at what i am doing tomorrow morning. i am going to hurt. i can tell. lol. the thought of doing this workout before working a 10 hour day is kinda daunting, but i will do it. 

new job- yes, scary, but i am going to start looking for a new job, one that i am a little happier in. it doesn't matter if i find one, just that i am going to look is enough for me.

i need to do this. all this. for myself. today was step one. the haircut. tomorrow i start the workout, and the new diet. and i hope to live for the next 30 days. lol. (can you tell that this workout is totally, completely, and without question freaking me out. it is hard, on top of 10 hours on your feet for work)

i can't even begin to say how much this could all change my life.

i just hope that i can keep it all up. i always start this kind of thing and never keep going with it. this time will just have to be different


----------



## hln917 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds exciting,your 30 day makeover. I saw thatDVD and heard good things about it. I'll let you try it first to see how it is before I go out and get it! I used to follow the Billy Blank Tae Bo. Hard but it worked.


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2010)

well, my 30 day makeover might have to wait a few days to even start.

i am sick. i thought it was just allergies acting up, but this cough is getting way worse, and i can feel it all in my chest.

blah.

i did do the workout today, and can for sure feel it (i am sure that tomorrow i will feel it even more). if i am feeling good in the morning, i will workout again, but if i am still feeling this bad in my chest and cough, then i will hold out till i am better to really dive into it all.

nothing new to report with the buns tonight. i am working a lot of crazy hours this week, and so i really haven't spent that much time with them.

anyway, i am off to bed. try to get some sleep inbetween this barking cough.


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2010)

well, no workout this morning. between yesterday's workout and being sick i feel like i was hit by a truck a few times.

getting ready to get up and ready for work. had a cute bunny story to share

chaucer decided that since i push hay whenever a bunny isn't feeling good, then hay is what i need. i opened his cage to give him pellets and do a little morning cleanup in the cage, and he runs to his hay pile, grabs a mouthfull of hay, and brings it to me.

anyone ever had their buns bring them stuff? this is completely a first for me.

but i thanked him, gave him a few nose rubs and some much deserved kisses. he seemed happy with the whole thing and gave me a few binkies, tripped over his food dish, and biffed it on the floor lol. classic chaucer.

it is hard leaving the house some days, knowing that i have 2 rabbits that want me here, at home, so much. but off to work i go!

time fo get busy with my day


----------



## katt (Feb 1, 2010)

so winnie has decided that i have worked enough this past week.

this morning i was trying to get out the door. winnie had other ideas for me. she plops her butt right in front of the door as i am putting on my coat and grabbing my purse.

i try to scoot her out of the way, and she growls and lunges at me. i tell her no, and move her aside, open the door, and try to take a step out when she dashes in front of me.

untill she realizes that it is winter outside, and there is snow everywere. she then jumps back in the house and cuddles next to my feet.

oh, my silly rabbit.

but it is great to know that i am so loved. 

so i wanted to post something from last year. it was for the v-day contest. it was for herman. this month he would have been 4. i miss my boy every day. 








i just needed to have it in this blog. i will be starting on v-day pics of my current buns soon. just for something fun to do.

and just an FYI we still need help getting pandora to me. anyone in michigan that can help with transport would be great!

better update, and maybe a few photos tomorrow (i am planning another bonding date with chauce and winnie)


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2010)

ah! my blog fell to the second page. . . i am terrible at updating it!

so winnie has LOVED having me home the past 2 days. i brushed her out (as she is molting right now) and got so much loose fur off her.

so in a few minutes i will unleash the power of chaucer onto the world (aka- he gets his nightly run around time) although now it is limited to my room, as he has started to spray, and it blends in more with my carpet (and that is how my landlord will not find out i have a spraying bunny in the house). i know i am bad, but i do clean it up when he does it. you just see *no* stain at all cause our carpet in the bedroom is mustard yellow shag (sexy i know lol).

but anyways, i might get some good photos in. *maybe*. will update more later!


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2010)

chaucer pics! as promised!
















^i love his cute little bunny butt!






^look how cute it is!





















^almost action binkie shot. . . lol, i missed it






^again, i missed the binkie! gosh darn it all!

okay, i gotta round him up and put him back, he just hit the 4th time me telling him to stop chewing the carpet. . .

enjoy the photos!


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2010)

forgot the video!

sorry that it is so dark, and the quality is bad, but thought i would share it anyway!


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2010)

my heart hurts for not being able to take this boy

i know a lot of ro is interested in english lops, so anyone that reads my blog, if you want him, get him.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15673817


----------



## myheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Those are some nice pics of Chaucer! I must go back and read your blog from the beginning. 

Could you tell me how old Chaucer is and how much her weighs? He is very handsome for a Siamese. Would like to hear more about him... or will I find out if I read earlier pages?

myheart


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2010)

chaucer will be 4 months old tomorrow!

and well, he weighs about 5 or 6 pounds. he isn't very big for a satin boy. but he was a litter of 9, so that could have had something to do with it. he should finish growing at like 8 months and should be around 8 to 10 pounds.

you will find out more about him in my past entries. he is classic satin. very muscular, very soft, and lots of personality!

and thanks! i love taking photos of my buns, but winnie hates it, so i photo chaucer instead!


----------



## myheart (Feb 4, 2010)

Hope you don't mind if I post a pic of my girl, Calli. I adopted her last October, and no one on the forum really knows about her since I haven't started a new blog to introduce her. Just thought you might want to see her since she is a Siamese Satin also. She was from a pet store, according to her original owner, but I think she was too small for a breeder to keep in their program. 

Calli is about 2 1/2 years old and weighs about six pounds. 







Now, anyone who wants to see my Calli will have to visit your blog. It will be interesting to compare notes on our Satins. I have had Dutchies for such a while that some of Calli's naughty-bunny things just make me wonder about her and the breed.

myheart


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2010)

calli is adorable! post all the pics you want of her!

i am really shocked that more people don't own satins. so far i have found chaucer to be very smart (he seems to understand commands) and super devoted to me (he sleeps with a pair of my jeans and and old shirt).

chaucer likes to visit the public. he loves car rides (just sits right up front in the seat and chills out), he is doing great with litter habbits, and is completely fear free. i can hold him with one hand above my head and he just sits there like it is no big deal. he loves water, and likes to sit in bed with me and watch movies.

now, he does do some bad stuff, like chew the carpet, but like said he really does listen to commands. i don't even have to say 'no' with force and he backs right off.

he is super active. that is the big change for me. winnie and toulouse are mini lops. they don't get up and move unless it is closer to the food lol. chaucer is everywere when he is out, into everything.

i wonder if calli is a mini satin? 6 pounds is very small for a satin, but you never know.

did her color start off that dark when you got her? or is is getting darker the older she gets? i love the color chaucer has now, and am wishing that he doesn't get any darker! i know you haven't had her that long, but maybe you have noticed a change!

anyway, what is calli like?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 4, 2010)

Aw! I am in love with Satin rabbits! Their fur is just so beautiful! It looks, well, just like satin! 

I think Gus and Chaucer are quite similar. Similar build. Same active, outgoingpersonality. And super smart.Gus understands a lot of words like, "come," "no," "up," "banana," etc. And of course, his name. Plus he's an obsessivecarpet/rug chewer. :grumpy: The only real difference is Gus doesn't have that beautiful satiny fur and he can be aloof and skittish at times (but I think that has to do with his rough past. )

Rue


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2010)

i think that a lot of chaucer being so easy going might have to do with he was raised before i got him with kids, then afterwards (once i got him) he learned lots of trust with me. like i said, he is completely 100% devoted to me. to the point that if i am cleaning his cage out and my roommate takes him onto the sofa and sits with him while i am doing it, he worries over ever noise while i am gone. he will just sit there watching my door till i walk back thru it. and when he sees me again he instantly relaxes, physically sighs, and cuddles real close.

when i wake up in the morning the instant he sees me open my eyes he starts to binkie and chews on the bars till i talk to him.

if jess is holding him and standing next to me, he will try to jump out of her arms and into mine. even if i am a foot away from them.


i don't know if that is just how the breed is, or if my rabbit is just weird lol. anyways


so i really think bonding is going to work guys. this is how chaucer and winnie fell asleep tonight











just had to share those before i go to bed. it warmed my heart to look over and see them cuddle thru the bars. maybe i will try a bonding date after work tomorrow. we will see.


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 4, 2010)

some lovely pics - those satins are stunning

good luck with bonding - that last pic of winnie and chaucer cuddling thru the bars must be very encouraging


----------



## myheart (Feb 4, 2010)

*katt wrote: *


> ...
> i wonder if calli is a mini satin? 6 pounds is very small for a satin, but you never know.
> 
> did her color start off that dark when you got her? or is is getting darker the older she gets? i love the color chaucer has now, and am wishing that he doesn't get any darker! i know you haven't had her that long, but maybe you have noticed a change!
> ...



Calli is small for a Satin, but I think she is too big to be close to mini-satins. I think Satin girls go about eight to ten pounds, so Calli's six pounds aren't up to Satin standards, but way big toofor a four pound mini. Her colors might be kind of off also, so that might be another reason for the breeder to get her out of their stock. Compared to your Chaucer, Calli is very dark and/or mismarked with her mask and body tones. More reasons for a breeder to get rid of her...

I don't know if her colors changed, as she was already an adult when I adopted her. I guess you will have to wait to see what Chaucer does. I hope he stays the lighter colors on his back/sidesalso. He is one handsome little man!!

The only way to describe Calli is that she is naughty. I never thought she would be so naughty as toto jump up on other cages to get to hay and pellets. She is such a food-hound. I only attribute her naughtiness to the fact that Naturestee helped pick her out. For some reason, the rabbits she has/picks-out are naughty. So far I have a two for two record of this with Calli and Zappa. Good thing Patrick is such a good hus-bun and is able to tolerate their silliness.

Anyhow, I'll stop taking over your blog. I can't wait to hear more about Chaucer. He sounds like such a good bunny-boy!! It would be nice if he could give Calli some lessons on being good. 

myheart


----------



## katt (Feb 7, 2010)

hey everyone! haven't been on RO in a long time. I am having some computer issues so untill it all gets fixed I can only get on when I am at my parents house.

the buns are all very good, pandora will be comming home soon. can't wait.

and the great fun of my world is that we are currently out of all plumbing in our house. fun huh? my landlord hasn't gotten anyone out to fix it yet and it has been 3 days. not fun at all. he has 2 more days to fix it, then i am going to demand my lease gets broken. going without a toilet or shower for that long is not cool in any way.

but anyway, no pics and no real stories, i have been working a lot and dealing with the apartment.

so over and out. I will talk to ya'll when I can!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh man, three days with no plumbing would suck so bad! I can't even imagine. I would definitely be asking for some sort of compensation (like free month's rent) for the inconvenience of having to deal with it for so long. I also think it is reasonable to request to break your lease if it doesn't get fixed soon, in fact I would be tempted to be breaking it now (lol, I'm impatient...).

Good luck with your plumbing problems, and computer issues!

-Dawn


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2010)

well just a quick update is that the plumbing is fixed as of today and my computer is back to good.

bad news is that i am MAJORLY sick. to the point of having virtigo when i walk around (having sinus issues).

so i am going to the dr. tomorrow. had to work thru it today, it was funny causei was walking around the kitchen holding onto things, even my co-worker for the night, john. he had to save me from falling over more then once.

anyway, i am going to crash, better update tomorrow if i am feeling better!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 10, 2010)

:hug: i get the same vertigo, as well as toothache with my sinuses. not very pleasant:X

good to read your plumbing is fixed tho


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2010)

well, just back from the Dr. I have a major sinus infection going on. that totally explains all the vertigo and such. she did a quick manipulation on my back which helped with the general stiffness i was feeling and put me on some massive antibiotics for the next 2 weeks. 

for a funny bunny story:

Chaucer has been sleeping in Jessica's room the past few nights because of me being sick (my ears have been very sensitive to noise and he isn't the most quiet thing in the world). this morning she woke up and came into my room. apparently Chaucer has claimed Jessica by taking one of her tank tops and pulling it into his cage. she found him cuddled between my shirt that he has and her tank top. and he refuses to give either up. if you take one away he starts to thump and runs around all upset till you put it back in the cage. ug. the rabbit i own!


----------



## myheart (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you made it to the doctor in time. Sinus infections are nothing to put off. I heard of a lady who had a sinus infection andthe infectionwent into her brain. Sad to say she died from it. Not to scare you, or anything, but I am relieved you have meds for it now.

Chaucer sounds like quite the character. I think I am falling in love with him. How would he feel about a long-distance romance, or at least a cuddle and nose-rub? 

myheart


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2010)

well this sinus infection has been off and on for 3 weeks now. kept on feeling sick, then feeling better, then sick. . . then better.

this time is the worst though. i also think it got so back cause i have been uber stressed out at work lately, a lot of stuff has been going on and i have been working a lot of hours.

winnie loves it all though, i am stuck at home and in bed. perfect for her, she only leaves my side to go potty or get a drink.

and poor chaucer just wants to come back into my room, but my ears are still very sensitive to noise, so we will see tomorrow. every time i walk into my roommates room and he sees me he starts doing mad binkies around the cage.

my dad dropped of my antibiotics to me just a while ago, so now i just have to make myself eat something when i take them. . . not to easy when you have no appetite at all.

and i am all excited cause tomorrow is payday and i am going to order my nikon d3000 camera kit!!!! can't wait to take good pics again!!!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 11, 2010)

We should switch antibiotics... I'm on some for an infected finger, and I have to take them four times a day on an empty stomach. I've never had an antibiotic that required an empty stomach before and I'm finding it difficult to work it around my meals and I find myself pushing meals around so that I'm hungry for longer so I can take the antibiotics. I would love to have one that I could take with food.

I hope you start feeling better soon.

-Dawn


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)

i have never heard of having to have an empty tummy for an antibiotic before dawn. that is odd.

my problem is that i can't take most meds without food because i have a past history of sever nerve damage in my stomach. they prefer to play it safe with meds, especially antibiotics.

so i have to take them 2 times a day and make sure i eat with them, and make sure i eat at least a serving of yogurt every day/or take a probiotic.

i opted for the yogurt as i can eat it with the meds and kill 2 birds with one stone.

2 weeks of this is grueling. i am a terrible eater. i only eat when i am hungry and have problems getting myself to eat 3 meals a day (heck, 2 meals a day is hard for me sometimes). my system doesn't handle food well at all and there are many days i find myself having nothing more then a couple protein shakes. it totally doesn't explain why i am still so fat, but yeah, that is how my daily food intake goes. i really do love food, i love to cook and eat and everything, but i just can't do it most of the time. 

at least this is better then last summer, when i was throwing up everything i ate or drank including water. nerve damage is not fun at all people. let me tell you that. lol

okay, well it looks likes i am going to update my blog. . . after writing way to much about my stomach habits to everyone!

so i am still sick. . . let me tell you this has been majorly not fun at all. i am able now to at least SIT without getting vertigo. although standing does still give me a few problems. i got out of the house today for a while which felt great, but after about 2 hours of running around all i wanted to do was go home and sleep. i look like death, my house is a mess, and i got nothing done on my 2 days off other then sleep for 14 hours at a time. i have to work a 10 hour day tomorrow (the first of 4 in a row) and i hope that i can make it through. i really don't have the sick time to call in, but will if i have to. this kinda sucks lol. i really hope that these antibiotics give this infection a final kick and i am healthy again. gotta start working out again and get back onto my 30 day make-over.

so the bunnies are good. i bought chaucer some fleece today. it is navy blue with dinos all over it. i thought it fit him perfectly. . . although i almost bought him this print that had rainbows and unicorns all over it. . . funny that would have fit him also. i am going to the extreme of sleeping with it for a few nights and then attempting to switch out the jeans and t-shirt of mine that he currently has in the cage to the fleece blanket (at this point i can barely touch the pants and shirt without him freaking out though. . . so this should be interesting).

and winnie is currently laying sprawled on my side. her favorite spot. . . and of course with the heating pad. sadly i have been sleeping way to much the past few days to actually have seen any good bunny stories from either of them, but i hope to get some photos soon.

and talking about photos. . . eeekkk!! i just ordered my Nikon D3000!!!!!! it should be here in about 2 weeks. i got this huge kit that comes with the camera and lens, and bag, and tripod, and memory card, and extra battery, and a mess of other stuff. i cannot wait!

oh i do have one photo that i never posted of me and chaucer. . . i was trying to be mad at him for chewing the carpet, but i guess it didn't work as it is impossible to stay mad at the little bugger






and now that i am previewing this post (to make sure that the photo worked and was the correct one) i am remembering why i didn't post it before, because i look back in the photo. blah. oh well, guess i will post it anyway.






and one more photo. . . of me. . . just a) prove that i don't have a double-chin (like it looks like i do in the first photo posted) and b) gives me something fun to post in my blog since i never take photos of my rabbits anymore (won't have the excuse of a bad point and shoot camera much longer. . . then ya'll will be telling me to stop posting so many dang photos!)

ok, off to ramble around RO some more untill my nightquill kicks in.


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)

so some photos for ya'll!

more chaucer. . . i just moved his cage back into my room and he started to binkie the minute i set him down! it was so cute!





^"i LOOOOVVVVVVEEEEEEE you mom"





^"look how sweet and innocent i am"





^ whisker shot





^true friends feed their imaginary friends. . . and tinkle toys





^"mom! the tinkle toys are eating all my food, i think i better have a bowl of craisins instead"





^"i am so cute"





^"i know what ya'll are thinking, my face can't get any cuter"





^"but look it can!"


----------



## Rashel (Feb 13, 2010)

Aww, Chaucer's adorable! But how's Winnie feeling about Chaucer getting all the attention, lol? 
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2010)

lol winnie isn't much for photos, and i tend to let her be if she wants. sometimes she lets me, but most of the time she is hidden away someplace in the apartment.

i am starting to think that chaucer knows just how adorable he is.

and he was moved back into his cage but is STILL looking for his jeans of mine that he cuddles with at night. will admit that i am a terrible owner and may have tossed them when cleaning his cage, but there were getting rather nasty and i bought him his fleece blanket instead.

so he has decided to ignore the blanket i got him, and cuddle with my shirt and my roommate's cami that he claimed

all the while winnie is dead bunny flopped in the center of my bed on the heating pad, all cozy in my blankets. . . ready for bed. now were am i going to sleep? lol

oh the rabbits i own


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2010)

okay. be warned. this is going to be a lot of photos! and i have 2 (yup, count them 2!) videos to share if/when they upload!





"what piece of clothing should i steal from mom next. . . hhmmm"





"i wasn't stealing from your closet mom, i swear!"









running around like a crazy boy





had to stop for a quick pet then. . .









off to running again!





feeling kinda dirty





*sniff* my little boy's first tongue pic!





"all clean now, how do i look?"

time to stretch out and relax 
















(look at that cute little butt!)

. . . okay more in a sec!


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2010)

okay. . . round two of three (as the videos are taking FOREVER to load)













some cuddles with me. you can see just how relaxed he is at being held. he literally doesn't care about being flipped around or messed with at all! it is great!





back to the cage. . . that was tiring!













a couple of the princess. . . isn't she cute?





and finally they both lay down for a between the bars cuddle!


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2010)

ok, last update for the night

the videos i don't think they even turned out, haven't looked at them through photobucket so not really sure


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2010)

so i got my camera! and am very happy with it!

and to start this blog off, here is my next set of wish lists for katie to own:

a camcorder, i really like this one
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001P3O3O0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

and because i am a book geek, i really want a kindle
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015T963C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

so i am going to allow myself to get ONE of these items when i lose the weight i want (it is my own little reward to get motivated to start eating right and working out more)

but moving on. . . i PROMISE that tomorrow i will have many great and grand photos of the buns for ya'll. here is just a sneak peak of what is to come (already posted this in the camera thread i have going, but i will add it here as well)


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2010)

okay, we will call this sneak peak number 2 as i was laying in bed, trying to talk myself into going to sleep and i got a little giddy about my camera, and just had to get up and play with it some more!





i can take good photos of my little black bunny now! do you know how hard it is to photograph winnie? look how cute she is!!!





"hi, my name is katie, and i am addicted to my rabbits lips, i think they are the cutest things in the world"





and one of my eyes, just because i was bored and i think it turned out to look cool!

okay, now i really am going to put the camera away and go to sleep. but everyone should be warned that tomorrow i am going to take MASS amounts of photos cause i have the whole day off and nothing planned at all!


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2010)

lots and lots and lots of photos!

ok, i will be doing this in at least 3 parts.

PART ONE

first lets start with winnie and toulouse. winnie was NOT interested in photos at all tonight, but loved that she had access to chaucer's cage for a while to explore.


















and i never really talk about toulouse or take his photo, mostly because he doesn't really like me. he is completely bonded to jessica- my roommate- but i have been working on it with him, and it is getting better. he is such a pretty boy!


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2010)

PART TWO

chaucer is turning out to be a really great little model, he loves the camera, and since he feels that way, there are (and will be in the future) lots of chaucer photos














































i should add that chaucer LOVES my bed. if i let him out in my room, he normally hops right on the bed, and starts to play will all the blankets and pillows. it is so cute!


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2010)

and PART THREE

this is the non-bunny photo post, just cause they are cute pics! i might do one more update tonight that is just me babbling on with some stories and such, but i haven't decided

first one of me





and my dinner (can you tell i love my new camera, and am taking photos of EVERYTHING! lol)





and finally i got to spend some time with my nephew today, jack is 2 1/2 years old and i love him with everything i have!


----------



## pOker (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh my goodnesssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!

Let me start with this;
Winnie is way too cute..I just want to snuggle that cute little furry face.
Toulouse who I am going to call MY BOY because eventually I am going to steal him..and you cant stop me!
and Chaucer; uhmm hes too cute for me to put it into words.

BUT JACK??
He is absolutely adorable and his eyes are beautiful!

You look very pretty in your picture 

and Chicken Pot Pie--yummyy


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2010)

aw, thanks hannah!

yeah, jack is cute beyond words, you look at him and just see the perfect little 'all american' boy.

when my sister got home with him he came in the door just yelling "katie, katie, KATIE!!! i missed you". it makes my heart melt every time.

and winnie is adorable, it is so hard to get photos of her, but when i do i just sigh, my cute little lops.

chaucer is a pretty little boy, lol, only way to describe him.

and toulouse is a crazy little bunny. he really doesn't like me much at all, he is head over heels for my roommate though. he is way more her rabbit then mine, hands down. and i would like you to just try to take him, lol. you would be pushing him right back into our hands here. he has SO many little odd quirks, it is hard to keep up with them.

anyway, i am going to attempt to sleep now. have to work tomorrow. blah.

night all!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2010)

Chaucer reminds me off a smaller version of my Smokies


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2010)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> Chaucer reminds me off a smaller version of my Smokies



yeah chaucer does look just like a mini version of smokies. . . how much does smokies weight?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2010)

*katt wrote: *


> Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:
> 
> 
> > Chaucer reminds me off a smaller version of my Smokies
> ...


I'm not sure. 4 or 5 pounds?


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2010)

wow i always thought smokies was bigger. chaucer is about the same right now.

better update later!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 19, 2010)

I just weighed her. She's 5lbs


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2010)

how about some more photos? still working on learning my new camera, so they aren't *great* photos. but i figure not to many people read my blog, so it is all good lol

first up, just a couple of winnie









and lots of chaucer









enjoy!













tongue shot:





chaucer being a bad boy and chewing the blanket:




"i'm not doing anything. . . just. . . uh. . . moving it over a little. . ."

and if you ask me about my fav parts of the bunny i will say:




their noses and




butts!!!

and last is a couple cuddle time photos with chaucer and i:


----------



## MeAndB44 (Feb 19, 2010)

Aw I think Winnie is my favorite bunny ever. (Besides Beatrice, of course.)

I swear if you ever need a bunny-sitter in Louisiana just drop her off. XD


----------



## Cabrissi (Feb 19, 2010)

Your buns are just so gorgeous and personaility pluses!


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks guys. i love my bunnies. 

so my only good story for tonight (and sorry, since i worked, i really have no grand photos to share either) is that winnie got a little jealous. she managed to get the shirt that chaucer stole from me out of his cage. i woke up early this morning cause he realized it was got and was freaking out. i had to get the shirt, put it back in the cage, and spend like 20 minutes snuggling him and trying to calm him down.

my little boy loves me!


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2010)

eekkk! my blog got onto the second page!

i have been very busy recently and well, i have had a lot of stuff going on/happen that has made it hard to post cause i haven't been home all that much.

the buns are good, but i made the mistake of leaving one of my tank tops to close to chaucer's cage and he claimed it. blah. another shirt gone. he is growing a rather large collection of my cloths in his cage and keeps a mental inventory of them (for real!), if i try to take one away he will thump until i give it back to him.

my rabbit is really weird.

anyway, i hope to get some photos this week, if all goes well. life has been a little rough this past couple of days, lots of good stuff, but enough bad to kinda ruin my mood. work is going really bad right now. lots of bad things happening, and tomorrow i have a sit down with my manager and the department director about it all. 

i am starting to think that it might be time for a new job, and that really sucks cause i like the job i do, just not the people i work with (more like how the people i work with treat others, including me).

anyway, sorry i don't have a better update, and more stories about my silly rabbits. but right now i just kinda need a hug, tomorrow is going to be a rough one. . .


----------



## MeAndB44 (Feb 23, 2010)

*hug*
hope everything turns out okay


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2010)

MeAndB44 wrote:


> *hug*
> hope everything turns out okay



thanks hannah. . . i really needed this. i am so stressed about work tomorrow that i can't sleep.

so instead i am playing online with my cuddly little winnie laying next to me nudging my arm for pets


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2010)

Recently I have felt the need to be reminded that there is too much negativity in the world. Too much hate and hurt and pain.

And it hits me now and then that we should all live like our pets do.

Happy and content.

We should âbinkieâ in our own human way by sporadically giving a friend a hug, a happy note, or just a smile. Offering a helping hand to a complete stranger, holding the door for that mom loaded with a diaper bag and baby. Taking the extra minute driving to allow someone to pull out ahead of you.

I mean isnât that what a binkie is? A burst of joy that one has without force? Something that happens naturally and not only makes you happy, but those around you?

Why arenât these basic principles being taught anymore to our youth? Basic things like the golden rule, and respect. Where is humanâs humanity?

And I will admit, I havenât been doing enough self âbinkiesâ recently. And that needs to change. And I am going to change. And I suggest everyone else lose and remove the negativity from their lives that isnât needed, isnât useful. Find the inspiration from your rabbits and binkie. Enjoy the shear freedom and self-worth you get out of making someone smile, of helping other.

Spread to word . . . where is the love [?]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpYeekQkAdc[/ame]


----------



## countrybuns (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice speach! I agree, I think we should all let go of the negativity and binkie.


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2010)

I am really trying to live in a more positive way. it takes work. i feel like our culture trains us to be negative, and from this point on, i refuse to play into it all.

the bunnies are all good. chaucer got a new pet bed for his cage and he LOVES it, he moved it (of course) to the part of his cage where he can watch me sleep, then he jumped in it, dead bunny flopped, and did this huge *sigh* then promptly fell asleep. talk about happy bunny. i wish i would have gotten a photo of it, but i was already in bed, and 1/2 asleep so i wasn't getting up for anything!

i plan on getting some photos in tonight. i have honestly had a really long past 7 days, i have been working a lot and had stuff going on at work, and have been just out and about trying to get some running around done and such.

oh, and also i am going to schedule chaucers neuter appointment soon as he is for sure old enough to get all those teenage boy bunny hormones in (he *might* have sprayed me the other night, and i am not to thrilled about that idea).

and winne is currently being a bad little girl. (what is new there, right?) last night she decided that i shouldn't sleep a full night. so first she keeps comming up to me and nudging my face every few minutes. then once she finally stopped doing that she went right over to chaucer's cage and started pulling out the clothing he has stolen from me. and if you have read my blog before, then you know that chaucer is attached to my cloths he takes, i can't even remove them from his cage without him freaking out.

so there is winnie sitting on a pile of tank tops and t shirts looking all innocent while chaucer is just thumping his little brains out at about 4 am! i had to get up, take them from winnie, give them back to chaucer and sit for about 20 minutes calming the poor little boy down.

i then decided to put a stop to all the winnie madness and i picked her up, put her in bed with me and gave her the heating pad. she cuddled right in and fell asleep like a good little girl for the rest of the night

ullhair::foreheadsmack::craziness:nope::surrenderanic::banghead:censored2:


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2010)

Ug. I haven't updated my blog since 2/25!!!! totally failing as a blogger!

Not that it is all my fault, my computer died on me over the weekend (actually the power cord broke, then I happened to use all my battery power up) so I was completely without the internet for days!

Happily back online now with a way over-priced new charger, and the help of John, my new best friend from BestBuy! (I think I would have paid him just about anything to get my computer back up and running, I am slightly addicted to my online time, and as it really is my only social life, I was starting to feel rather lost).

And also sorry to all (or anyone who reads this, although I question if anyone really does LOL), but no bunny photos tonight, with my computer broken I set my camera aside as I had no way to get the photos off my memory card without going and paying $3 for a CD from the store (and I was either to cheap or lazy to do that).

All the buns are good though, very happy and all settled in for the night after filling up on lots of greens.

BUT I do have some other photos that I would LOVE to share! first is one of my nephew, we took him out ice fishing for the first time a couple weekends ago, and he loved it, and caught 2 fish!







and the rest are of my photo trip today, in our area we have a set of old, old building called the "old state hospital". most are in the process of being renovated and turned into apartments and businesses. A lot of the past is rather dark, and honestly they have an extremely 'creepy' feeling to them (and I was just walking around the outside of them, in pure daylight!)










the doors are all locked, chained, and posted warnings to stay out









but it hasn't stopped most people, normally silly teens break into these beautiful old buildings to try to find ghosts or simply on dares




(broken window glass)

or they paint graffiti on the walls outside the buildings that distract the great Gothic appearance these grand old buildings take





and finally I made a few friends out of some chickens! They were so fun, I got into a clucking war with on of the hens LOL. It brought back lots of memories from when we raised a small flock growing up!










okay, all for now! Should actually have bunny photos and stories tomorrow!!


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2010)

well today has sucked.

first i had to get up early, at 7:30 am, now this might seem like a normal time for many people, but my day doesn't ever start till about 10 am, so this was wicked early for me.

then i had to rush out the house to get the the dr. they gave me an allergy test were i have to wear these patches on my back for 4 days and see what my reaction to them is.

which means i can't take an actual shower for 4 days. not very happy about that at all.

then they tell me i need to go get lab work done, including all these tests and a full liver panel. so they had to take 4 little containers of blood, so i am tired from that as well (its just how i react to it, i always get grumpy and sleepy after getting it done).

then i get home to see that winnie is doing worse. her fur is shedding everywere, she is laying in a bunny loaf, and she is not using her litterbox (very odd for her).

so i call the vet, they can get me in right away if i rush out the door.

so i get there and they find no mites (that is what i thought was going on), and she is stressed out, and i am stressed out which is making her more stressed out and that makes me even MORE stressed out.

bless the fact that i have a GREAT vet. she listens to what i say and takes my advice and opinions to heart. she also let ME be the one to hold winnie (i have seen vets before that won't let me handle my animal during an exam, but has the vet tech do it) while she is giving her a good looking over, which really helps to calm her down. she just hates strange people she doesn't know.

so now i am back home, we have to wait for a skin culture to see what exactly is going on, they gave me an option of putting her right on antibiotics without waiting for the result, and i said yes. they then asked if i wanted baytril or a different one (see why i love my vet) so i opted for a sulfa based antibiotic. and some ointment for her skin (she has some bald sore spots, one is bleeding and such).

she is itchy all over, you can't even touch her without her skin twitching from it being itchy.

so now that we are both just about to our limit with the day, we are cuddled in bed, she gets her heating pad on low and is laying sprawled next to me.

looks like this is how our day will be going.


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2010)

well, just wanted to update that winnie is feeling better today.

she is more perked up and stuff.

i on the other hand, am going crazy from this test.

okay, now i am off to get ready and go to work!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 5, 2010)

:hug:to Winnie for feeling better.

:hug:to you for still getting up to go to work.


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks becka.

well, winnie is still on the mend, this morning she wasn't as active as yesterday, but she did take her meds like a really good girl.

me on the other hand is very grumpy and sleepy, and itchy, and now i just bopped myself in the eye, and i am waiting to see it bruise (cause it is already swollen) leave it to me to be clumsy. ugh!

chaucer is doing great though, he doing mad bunny 500's in his cage. because of my back and not-so-joyful mood, he hasn't been out as much the past couple days.

anyway, to anyone who reads this, i am sorry if i don't respond to any emails or pms or such. i just really am not in a good mood

is it monday yet?


----------



## pOker (Mar 6, 2010)

okay..get ready--check the mail..
I just sent you one gigantic hug!!!!

Uff, I wish it was Monday just for you! Its almost over!!!!

Good luck my dear..You and Winnie need a break--youre both down in the dumps.


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2010)

lol thanks hannah!

i wish it was monday too. i feel like such a nasty person right now cause all i am doing is complaining about this and that.

and the worse thing is right now is that i can't clean my apartment, cause whenever i move the itching gets worse, so all i want to do is vacuum before work, and i can't.

okay, i am going to get up, get ready for work, and go make myself a yummy breakfast. maybe that will help my mood!


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2010)

so how about an update? i will be honest, i do have a couple chaucer photos, but i don't know if i will upload them tonight or tomorrow night, cause i am already tucked into bed, and my camera is sitting out on the table in the kitchen, and i don't want to get up.

tomorrow is monday! HAPPY DANCE! i cannot WAIT to get this stuff off my back and take a real shower.

it is going to be a good week for me, i can feel it. i have a trainee the next 2 days, and while my job is hard, and most people can't handle it at all, i got to work with this girl for a couple hours on Saturday and she is smart and quick, and i instantly got along with her. she has trained with my normal relief person for a couple days, so i basically just have to refine her training so to speak. get her *hopefully* up to par with what i do (cause the amount of work i do in comparison to my relief is startling), and i hope that she will be ready to go for when i go on vacation (starts the 16th or 17th and i have eleven days off) if she doesn't, then i will end up cutting it short, or simply not going so i can go in and work with her more.

but i am really excited for 11 days off in a row, not having to think about work for that long.

another thing to mention is that i am looking at going to college. a big step for me. i have 4 options i am looking at right now: counseling, dietetics, social work, or something to do with art. the first 3 are my main choices. i have already done a full job shadow with on of the dietitians in my department, and i really loved it, but i would have to go away for college, and i just don't know if that is an option for me. i am planning on also doing a job shadow with a medical social worker (which is my second choice i think, i really like the idea of helping people that need help).

anyway, just thought i would mention that i am going to go to college, and get my degree, and do something productive with my life!

don't have any funny or really good rabbit stories to tell you. chaucer is just chillin and eating (he must be about to grow again) and winnie is hiding from me and the evil meds. she has been doing this all day. i am sure she will continue to hide from me until i fall asleep and she climbs into bed with me. lol

oh, and i am also really excited cause i got one of the guys at work to sit down for photos! i have a painting in mind to start and it has the figure of a guy in it, but none of the guys i know will let me just take random photos of them, so i nosed around and annoyed people until someone agreed!

all in all, we might be sick here, but we are happy!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 8, 2010)

So would medical social working be working in hospitals with the patients, making sure they get what they need? Any of your options sound really interesting and rewarding. I hope you find a school that makes getting your degree fun and enjoyable. 

Hopefully your allergy specialist will have gotten what they need from your patches. I get occasional hives that I think are from fabric softener, and they are so super itchy. I couldn't imagine having a piece of it strapped to my back for 4 days, I think I would go crazy!

Good luck with your trainee!

-Dawn


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2010)

aurora369 wrote:


> So would medical social working be working in hospitals with the patients, making sure they get what they need? Any of your options sound really interesting and rewarding. I hope you find a school that makes getting your degree fun and enjoyable.
> 
> Hopefully your allergy specialist will have gotten what they need from your patches. I get occasional hives that I think are from fabric softener, and they are so super itchy. I couldn't imagine having a piece of it strapped to my back for 4 days, I think I would go crazy!
> 
> ...



yup, one aspect of social work is medical social work, basically they make sure the the patients are setup to be home, and such. helping the family understand what is going on, and in cases with pediatrics, helping children who are abused and neglected (and elderly as well).

and i am hoping my allergist will have answers, i just have to keep reminding myself that i have less then 12 hours at this point.

the only way i can describe how this feels is like this: imagine you have poison ivy, then you cover it in medical tape. and leave it on for 4 days without itching it or anything. every time i move it flares up a whole new wave of itch. blah. can't wait for this to be over with. but we are hoping that this will lead us to some answers.

allergic reaction=body doesn't feel good= mind does feel good= higher levels of anxiety= higher levels of depression.

this is the steps we are looking at. and it might just be that i am extremely sensitive to this stuff, not actually allergic. which means there isn't much he can do for me (if it is allergies, then they can give me shots to help), but if i am just sensitive, i have one option: find a different job. because in a hospital's kitchen you can't escape the cleaners they use everywhere. i can't even have bleach touch my skin, or lime-away, or the sanitizing solution we use everywhere.

it is hard when you have a daily breakout at work

but anyways, thanks for your wishes of luck with my trainee! i am excited cause now my schedule will go back to somewhat normal and i won't have to keep putting in 54 hour weeks.


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2010)

okay, a very quick photo update before i go to sleep (as i am about 1/2 way asleep writing this lol)

first i was playing with the effects on photobucket of this photo i posted before of chaucer and myself:






now for a couple chaucer pics:









^action shot lol





and some of winnie * forewarn to ya'll that she isn't feeling or looking very well, she has tufts of fur coming out all over, but i wanted to post these anyway as it made her very happy to have me sitting with her calling her a pretty little model for my photos*


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 11, 2010)

Aw poor Winnie! I hope she's feeling better soon, she makes such an adorable model! Love the picture you did with Chaucer, liked the original too but this is too cute.


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks amanda!

well, i am only tossing a quick update before heading out for the day. we are celebrating my roommate birthday today by going out to eat, and going to see alice in wonderland!

but just had to share that chaucer is crazy. so he is out for his daily run right now. and instead of running around he is digging in my dirty laundry. so far he has picked out another tank top, a pair of underwear, and a sweater that he thinks should be *his*.

ahem, am i not the one that buys the clothing? and am i not the one that NEEDS the clothing?

i FINALLY got him down to 1 cami, 2 tank tops, 1 tee shirt, and his blanket in his cage. it took me over a week to slowly wean out all the other clothing he stole from me.

he just really likes clothings. my clothing.

my rabbit is a total freak

but i love him. he has moved from the clothing and is now doing mad binkies all over my room (winnie is out taking a morning nap on the couch), he runs around binkies a few times then jumps on the bed, nuzzles my arm, gives it a lick, then jumps back down to do more running around and binkies. and repeats the process over and over again.

okay, time to get ready for the day!


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2010)

not a bunny update, but i have some other random photos!

first this is our new fish: one eyed willy (you can only guess why he is named that)






and here is one of me






and my new ruby red slippers! (every girl should own a pair, now i can click my heels together on bad dates and say "there is no place like home" and poof! i will be home. . . okay, maybe not, but they were way to cute to pass up)











other then that, all i have to say is that we went and saw Alice in Wonderland, and it was AMAZING. not really a kids movie, but sooo good! Tim Burton and Johnny Depp really outdid themselves!

and now i am back home, tucked into bed. i cannot believe how sick i am, this just keeps going on and on. blah. i have all this stupid chest and sinus stuff going on. looks like another round of antibiotics for me!


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2010)

my super fast update for today.

I am in a blissful state of "sleepy but sugar buzzed" as I had an terrible day at work and self medicated by pigging out on a box of chocolates that I bought myself on the way home from work.

yum, chocolate hazelnut truffles

and btw- winnie keeps trying to steal one.

anyway, it is like 2:40 am and I NEED TO SLEEP!

better update with some bunny stories tomorrow.

only 3 1/2 more days till my vacation from work!!! (and I am going to do nothing but sit around at home in my PJs for 11 days getting fat off of junk food and watching Gilmore Girls. . . couldn't be happier at the prospect)


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2010)

hhmmm. . .

well, to update life has been. . . intersting.

I honestly wasn't sure if I would post ANY of this in my blog, because while I am normally open and honest and vocal about my life, the past couple weeks have taken a toll on me, and I wasn't sure if I wanted to talk about all this on here, or honestly, anywhere. Sometimes, it is easier for the short term to run from the issues you face, but in the end, they alway. . . ALWAYS find you. Normally when you don't expect it.

First let me state, for those that might not know. That I suffer from some rather heavy mental disorders. And a huge part of my day to day life is simply accepting and working with those problems.

For instance, most people have no issues doing a simple task like grocery shopping. For me, it is a nightmare. I can ONLY go to a handful of stores, I have to know their layout and the 'feel' of them. Normally I have to have my Ipod with me for music, or be on the phone with someone for the majority of the trip. If I don't, I have really high anxiety. Odd place, Random people, Lots of colors and lights, and choices. Ugh. It gets rather annoying.

This also proves true in other aspects of my life. I rarely try new restaurants, I hardly go to people's houses that I don't know very well, I can only go to certain bars in the odd chance that I go out for a night of fun. Sometimes my life feels so limited by my anxiety that it gets me really down. Now I *could* take oodles of meds that zombie me out enough for no problems in all these places. But what is the point of life then? There is no living when you are on all the drugs (and I have been on them before).

Things have to be done a certain way, kept in a certain spot, and be used at certain times. 

This is why I am the way I am, act the way I do, and Live in a separate 'world' from others most of the time.

I am saying all this, writing all this out on my bunny blog because this is what is on my mind right now. Mostly because my job has gotten very hard for me, because the way I do things has certain people at my job not happy. They don't want the order, the system that has been put in place. Even if my system fallows protocol. Even if my managers praise me for the job I do and how things run. 

And it honestly hurts, it hurts to have the people that you work with, spend 40 hours a week with, hate you and not understand you.

So I am feeling a little stressed right now, in fact, I am feeling a lotta stressed right now. It at times feels like I am struggling on so many levels, that I sometimes lose sight of the basic day to day. When I have all these towers of things going on in my life, and one gets knocked down, it starts a chain reaction. And holding them all up tends to wear you out.

So why am I saying all this? Why do I want anyone to read this? Because there are people like me out in this world. You see them day to day, and most seem perfectly normal, but underneath all that clutter of fake normalcy is a whole world of 'crazy'. And if I can shed some light to anyone that might give someone like me a hard time, I feel like I have done something good with the world. 

This isn't an easy life. I spend most of my time in a state of panic. I have to balance taking meds that make me sick and staying sane. I have to do and act a certain way. I have to be careful who I trust and who I let into my life. I have to avoid toxic people and places. It really gets to me when someone makes a comment about how mental disorders are 'all in your head' and they really aren't there. They ARE there, and yes, they might be in my head, but they are very much real. 

I work every day on this, every second of every day. I watch my diet, avoid certain things, and I have to get up and move every day. This can be debilitating. Sometimes it would be easier to just stay in bed, turn off my phone, and ignore the world. But you can't do that. You can't shut yourself out. So instead every day I get up and move forward. I focus on positive things in life, I do things that make me happy, and I avoid the 'negatives'.

I don't ever look for pity in my life, I don't want a 'poor me' situation with violins and tears. I only ask for respect. Understand that I am going through a lot, and am trying to keep it all together, and I will understand the same for you. That sometimes I stumble and fall, and could use a hand to get back up, and that I would be there for anyone needing the same.

Okay, so I guess I am done with my rant/ramble. I have just had a lot going on in my life that is making this hard. That is testing my strength. Needed to get it all out somewhere.

Sorry to anyone that decided to read this.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope these people lay off a bit Katie... it is not easy and people think that because a disability isn't visible it's not really there. I have Generalized Anxiety Disorder w/ PTSD, as well as a vestibular (balance) disorder and hearing loss. I know how utterly insensitive some people can be despite you going a hard slog and doing your best! "Goodonya" for the reminder that there is usually more to people and more going on for people than you might see at first glance, I think the world would be a better place if more people remembered that! Sorry to hear it's so rough atm, I find the animals (and in my case my kids) are my sanity restorers when crap gets a bit much, hopefully you can snuggle with the buns and feel a bit better as well.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 15, 2010)

:hugsquish:


----------



## katt (Mar 16, 2010)

not really much of an update, but wanted to post this as i was bored last night and was playing around on the computer

[align=center]




[/align]

just for fun!


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2010)

well, I posted an entire long bunny blog post last night, but it seems to be missing (weird huh?) guess maybe I clicked out before posting it or something!

anyway!

for anyone that didn't see: my new septum piercing!





it didn't hurt at all when I got it done, but now my nose hurts so bad. But it was totally worth it, I love it.

And I went to this fancy italian place last night with my roommate and a close friend. My roommate and I were celebrating our "3rd anniversary" (we have lived with each other for 3 years on March 10th). It was SO good, words cannot even describe how yummy the food was.

as for the bunnies, winnie seems to be feeling a little better. still shedding fur everywhere, but she is using her litterbox again, and seems more active.

here is a theory that my roommate came up with: winnie doesn't like it when I am not home, and I have kinda been working mad crazy hours, and had lots of other stuff going on, so I have hardly been home to do more then sleep and take a quick shower. I think the stress of it got to her. because she seems to have really improved in the last 2 days and I have been home the last 2 days. there could be a connection.

And as for chaucer??? well, he has taken up a hobby. spraying. Yup, he sprays, and has amazing distance. he got me full body last night.

he is for sure ready to be fixed, and you bet I am calling the vet to get him RIGHT in!!!

anyway, I am off to take photos and meet my mom for lunch! might have some great bunny photos later today!


----------



## katt (Mar 23, 2010)

Ugh. Boy bunnies.

let me tell you, they stink and are messy, they spray, and they circle.

and it is utterly impossible to be angry at something that loves you SO much.

I feel guilty leaving the house everyday because Chaucer LOVES to go for car rides, and visit people, and stuff. Whenever I grab my coat and purse, he rushes to the door of his cage, and basically climbs it to say "let me come with you". All the while he is giving me the puppy dog look with his big brown eyes.

But right now it is hard to take him out, mostly because he is proving to be ALL boy now. He sprays everything, and my once clean freak rabbit has turned into one heck of a messy bun.






his cage after just 2 days! I know this isn't a big deal, that many people deal with this kind of mess on a daily bases with their rabbits, but it takes some adjusting for me as my rabbits are all clean freaks. His cage is normally impeccable. Cleaning it simply is changing the litterbox out, wiping the floor down with a damp cloth, and washing his food dish and water bottle out. Now I am scrubbing and sweeping.

blah. Not so much fun, and I won't be able to get him in for his neuter for a couple more weeks!!!!

but I still can't help but love him! I would love him even more if he would stop stealing my cloths though! That is the other thing really starting to annoy me is when he takes a $40 splurge shirt and decides that it is now 'his' and belongs in his cage so he can cuddle with it at night, and spray it all day with wonderful smelling boy urine. I thought I was doing really good and keeping all my cloths off my floor, but he discovered the dirty cloth's basket, and jumps around the house in joyful binkies when he finds it. Like a big pile of candy to a 4 year old.

Winnie has been very mellow lately. I even accidentally left a full bag of flour sitting on the floor after shopping the other day and she didn't even break into it. And we all know how winnie LOVES to make a mess.

Although she did play with a plastic bag, so that is something.

My girl is only 5 years old. . . what's going on with her? could old age be setting in already?

Being the guilty owner that I am, she is getting extra time with the heating pad while I lay with her at night, and that is making her a very happy bunny.

Just wish she was completely back to her old self again.

and chaucer now has the hiccups, guess he got to worked up trying to spray my entire room from his cage *rolls eyes*

anyway, I will leave everyone with this last photo (sorry, not a bunny). my nephew enjoying some blue moon ice cream at my brother and sister's party. I thought it was cute enough to share!


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 23, 2010)

I love the piercing! I decided after being with Bayou through his horrible spraying phase before his neuter that the next rabbit I get will be neutered before I even bring him home. :biggrin2:


----------



## katt (Mar 24, 2010)

so a short update for the night!

cleaned my little boys cage out today, and i tossed all the cloths he had stashed away in there. final count:

3 tank tops, 1 shirt, 1 cami, and 2 sundress.

grrr.

and you know the sad part? i tossed a few old shirts down so he could pick one or 2 to take back to his cage.

i am such an enabler. but I just feel so bad for taking his prizes away from him. he is like a raccoon with shiny objects, just can't help himself.

but it was really cute, when i was cleaning his cage, all he wanted was to get in my lap and get pets, I would be picking up toys and he would shove his head under my hand for pets. my little lover boy!

I really wish right now that I lived someplace were I could have a dog. Just my random thought of the night, I think the next place I live will have to allow dogs, hopefully a large dog (as i prefer big dogs) like a golden retriever, Akita, blue-tick coonhound, German short-haired pointer, ect. if not, I am looking at maybe a french bulldog, or something. would really like to get into showing or agility. it would be a fun thing to start up as a hobby. 

and I would like everyone to know that my 'trucker stomach' (as my roommate calls it) is currently enjoying a plate of chips and cheese, but i didn't have any tortilla chips, so I made them with classic potato chips. yum 

and my rabbits are far to used to my odd behavior. I like to kinda booty dance (okay, really it is just me shaking my butt and jumping around the house like a complete dork) every night for about 15 minutes. it is 15 minutes of hard cardio and it boosts my mood a lot. so there is katie, rocking out to lady gaga in my pjs, and i stop, look over and see winnie sprawled all lady like on my bed looking at me like 'she is 5 kinds of crazy'. then i start singing and chaucer start's to thump. guess that is the end of my career in singing!

oh, and thanks jess! I love my new piercing too! it hurts SO bad though, i am keeping it tucked up for the most part to heal as that is how it will be for 40 hours every week at work, and whenever i am at my parents house, plus i don't bump it as much when i have it tucked into my noise

I spent the whole day at home with the buns and I really think winnie has anxiety issues with me not being home, I really really think that is part of the problem with her health, cause when i am home for a few days in a row, she is back to herself and fallowing me around and even doing a binkie or 2! and if it was up to me i would just stay home all the time with her but i can't. I am really hoping that once she is completely bonded with chaucer and living with him it gets better

anyway, just finished my chips and cheese, and washed it down with a bottle of warm flat ginger ale. . . thinking it is time for my bed and my book! maybe i will get some photos tomorrow

night all!


----------



## lorri (Mar 24, 2010)

She sounds a right little character up to mischieve and being very naught. But she's a lovely one though.


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2010)

So I am kinda sad.

winnie is back to not feeling good. I really REALLY think that has everything to do with me not being home and her anxiety and depression from that. today was my first day back from vacation.

chaucer is same old spraying chaucer :X i cannot wait to get him into the vet and get him fixed!

on other news, I am also not feeling my best. I have a really bad spider bite on my back and it just kinda makes me feel blah.

really hope that it isn't going to get worse.


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2010)

so I haven't udated my blog in days!

ugh, so the sad news is that I lost my betta fish today. He has been sick for a long time now, and after struggling to make him better he just kinda left us. I found him when I got home tonight.

Goodbye Cornelius. . . you will be missed little buddy


----------



## katt (Apr 3, 2010)

AH! so not only has my blog fallen to the second page, but 1/2 down the second page!

I promise to really try for some more photos soon! I have just been SO busy lately!

and I thought I would share why:






Meet Evan, my brand new nephew!!!

and I have also been doing lots of this!






Jack (my other nephew) LOVES coloring easter eggs!


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2010)

I read through your entire blog. It took me a while because I am a slow reader but it was worth it. 

Your new camera looks like it takes great photos! I can really see the difference, the rabbits are in focus even though they might have been moving. That photo of Cornelius is really cool. I love the colours and reflection and bubbles. 

And congrats on another nephew! I read some pages back that another nephew was on the way. How is Jack finding the new addition? I find it interesting how the older siblings adjust. 

Anyway I love your blog, you are a great writer! Keep it up


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, it has been a while since I have posted, updated, or even logged onto RO. I have been busy with the holiday weekend, and well, my internet (not mine really, but whoever is near me that doesn't have a locked wireless connection) has not been working at all!!! Very hard to get online! So right now I am sitting in Borders with a yummy late and checking my pile of emails that have been building!

The rabbits are doing okay, Winnie STILL isn't herself, and it looks like she will have to go back to the vet again to see what is going on. and Chaucer is a little pee machine. He sprays ALL day long, all night long. If I am home and watching him and I can see him about to spray I can tell him 'no!' but how often am I there to see? it has been happening many times that I will be laying in bed and all the sudden feel this shower of warm urine fall across my body.

Guess I should be happy that my boy loves me??? Anyway, I am calling the vet tomorrow to get him right in for a neuter. I personally can't wait, and then once he s all healed from that I can really start the bonding process with him and winnie, and *maybe* be down to one cage, and one litter box by summer.

And need good wishful vibes right now, My parents lost their golden a year ago to heart failure. I found someone trying to rehome their 6 month old golden, and emailed them. If things work out, my parents could finally have a new puppy. I am waiting to hear back from her, and am going to go out and try to meet up with her to see the dog and how it is tomorrow.

So that is basically what is going on here. Winnie is still not herself, and Chaucer can't keep his body fluids to himself. I am running between work, my mom and dad's house, and my sister's house to help with the baby. I am scrubbing pee off of just about ALL of my belongings, and there is snow coming in the next day or 2. Busy, Busy!

Oh, and I have just about stopped smoking altogether, and have gained about 13 pounds from it. Blah. . . not fun!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sheriff sprayed my leg once, LOL. It was horrible!

The baby is soo adorable!


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2010)

ugh Myia, doesn't spraying suck!!! I am rather used to it, since I kept a herd of about 30 to 60 rabbits you were going to get sprayed once in a while, but when I wake up in the morning and have to wash my cell phone off because chaucer got a little pee on it

I start to draw a line. Not to mention I fear having anyone come over and go into my room. what if he sprayed them????

I would laugh and find it funny

but I really don't think anyone else would

Oh and I got some fish! 2 barbs named Ponyo and Sosuke (pronounced so-skay). They are very cute and happy!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am more concerned about the smell! Sheriffs spraying smelled like sulfur..and it was incredibly strong. Ugh!

Lol, and yes I think if he sprayed somebody else it would be hilarous.


----------



## crystal (Apr 12, 2010)

> it has been happening many times that I will be laying in bed and all the sudden feel this shower of warm urine fall across my body.



lol I love how descriptive this is. even though it's totally disgusting. I hope you can get him neutered real soon! 

and I hope it works out to get the puppy for your parents too


----------



## katt (Apr 15, 2010)

long time no blog!

Hello RO. How is everyone doing?

We are all good here. So once again, my roommate fell in love with my fish. ggrrrr. But it is okay, the 2 barbs went to live with one of her boyfriends tanks, and I have added this little guy to mine






The photo doesn't do him justice, his color is really like a true lemon yellow with green iridescent streaks. He doesn't have a name yet, and I am honestly not in to much of a hurry.

Oh, and to anyone that might wonder, one eyed Willy the goldfish is getting bigger every day! I guess that even in a tank with one other little goldfish was proving to be a lot for Willy to handle, he was having problems getting enough food, so for a while my roommate's boyfriend would have to put basically hand feed him food!

I am doing good, back to being a redhead again (even more of one)





and as for the bunnies, we are all doing okay. Winnie STILL hasn't returned to her old self, even after de-worming her, giving her flea/tick meds, antibiotics, and so on. She has lost a few ounces in weight over the past few weeks, and her activity level is way down.

















And Chaucer went in for a pre-neuter exam today! He will be fixed on May 12th! and I cannot wait! His spraying habits are crazy!

























And, I have been working on lots of art projects and getting back into drawing and painting. I thought I would share my current 2 works in progress (now remember, they aren't done yet at all, so bare with me!)










So there are photos and kinda update. I will be posting more soon, it is getting late, and I should really get to bed! work tomorrow!


----------



## crystal (Apr 15, 2010)

oh my gosh that drawing is absolutely amazing. is that done using pencil or charcoal or what?

It is very lifelike. You are really talented, seriously. The face and ears are so good, and the body shape and tail too.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 15, 2010)

The pictures are awesome! Can't wait to see the finished drawing.

I'll be sending Winnie some get better vibes!

And good luck with Chaucer's neuter, hopefully he stops being a naughty spraying bun and sticks to just being naughty 

-Dawn


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2010)

okay all, well here are our adventure photos from today!


























































and yes, that is my little BOY wearing a pink harness. Not my fault, I haven't gotten him one yet, so he used Winnie's old one!


----------



## crystal (Apr 20, 2010)

haha the pink harness really brings out the colour in his... ears 

does he seem to like exploring on the harness? he sure looks cute while he's doing it anyway!


----------



## katt (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah, he really does like it.

honestly he is such a momma's boy that I don't really need it, he has no interest in going more then a few feet away from me while outside, but the lady that lives next door has a small yippy dog, and I fear that he would start barking and scare chaucer as chaucer has never been around a dog before.


----------



## crystal (Apr 21, 2010)

better to be safe than sorry!

how's winnie doing now?


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2010)

Winnie still seems off. I don't know, maybe this is just how she is going to be now. I really don't know.

I do feel loved though, I have 2 rabbits that adore me, and love to spend time with me, and a beta fish (who is officially named "beta fish", creative, huh?) that can't get enough of me, every time I talk, he swims out and sits there watching me, if I go up to him and talk to him, he starts to build a bubble nest for me. I have close friends, and a great family.

I guess I am just feeling really loved right now <3

Okay, on to my rant of the night (morning? it is 2 am after all):

Why do people ask for advice, then completely dismiss it? Why do people do harmful things to other people and animals? This is really going to bother me for a while. I will contain myself, I will NOT post any direct information about this issue, because it deals with a topic on the forum. But let me just say: I am upset, I am hurt, I am tired of seeing the same ignorant behavior time and time again.

When will the world learn?

Moving on: I know it is like 2 hours late, but let me say: happy earth day! When I got home, a friend of ours had stopped by and left my roommate and I an earth day gift! A couple flowers and some organic chocolate! Yum! And it is kinda funny cause I was planning on giving her chocolates (although mine are homemade lavender and honey truffles that I finished just a little while ago) for earth day as well!

Okay, I am about to go to sleep, but I wanted to leave ya'll with some suspense:

Something big has happened in me and the rabbits life, and it is AMAZING! But I am not going to say what it is just yet! You will all have to wait a few more days!

So now I say goodnight with a few photos from today (not bunny photos, just some random photos from the Old State Hospital grounds that I took while on a little walk!)


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 23, 2010)

Cool pictures, I really like the old broken door.

-Dawn


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the photos, esp the dandilion.
Yeah..the post has me really upset too. Really upset.

But tell what happend! No couple days! lol.


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2010)

I might post in a little while about my big news!

and yeah, I am still upset about that topic, and guess it is hard to find closure on the issue when the thread is pulled by the mods (although from what I gather it was the right thing to do).

And thanks about the photos, I LOVE the old state hospital grounds, they are kinda beautifully wrecked I guess, and very sad, you can almost feel the lost souls there.

anyway, better update (maybe with some big news!) in a while!


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2010)

new post about my BIG news!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57012&forum_id=1

and a few more non-rabbit photos that I just uploaded tonight





Beta Fish enjoying our nightly chat









I love flowers!





My homemade Lavender and Honey Truffles! They turned out SO good, I brought a ton into work today and everyone loved them! (Even had one of the chef's tell me I needed to make and sell chocolate!)


----------



## crystal (May 3, 2010)

Bit of a delayed response... but those truffles look great. I cannot imagine what my mouth would encounter to try lavender and honey... but I totally want to try it.

How are you, and the bun buns?


----------



## undergunfire (May 3, 2010)

I have to agree....those truffles look AMAZING!!!

And I have never seen a yellow betta fish before :shock:.


----------



## katt (May 5, 2010)

thanks guys! the truffles were great! and a big hit at work!

And Amy I know, he is the first yellow betta I have ever chanced upon until now, and I LOVE him! rather sure he loves me as well.

Every night when I get home I lay in bed and play online or read, ect before going to sleep. Helps me to unwind from the day, and he will rush over to my side of the tank, and the minute I start to talk out loud to him, he flares for a few minutes then proceeds to take a huge gulp of water and go crazy with his bubble nest (which currently is about an inch thick at its deepest point and about the size (like width) of an orange. He has to build a new one almost daily as his tank does have a filter and it tends to break the bubble nest up some.

Betta Fish also has blue eyes, something I also have never come across in betta fish!

can you tell I love this fish?

but anyways, I am dead sleepy, so I will update more with photos and such tomorrow I hope!


----------



## katt (May 16, 2010)

Well, it has been a while. I have been busy and trying to get some aspects of my life together and back on track, and have been staying offline as much a possible. I really think it has been helping.

So as far as an update. On the 12th my little boy was neutered. Everything went fine, and they sent him home happy the next day. Winnie and Chaucer are very happy in one cage completely bonded.

And Toulouse is good, still the same old weird rabbit. I am happy that my bunnies are all happy and healthy, although winnie is still not all herself. I don't think I will ever get her all the way back.

But I am off, I am really going to stay away for at least a week. maybe to. and just try to finally figure it all out.

If anyone needs or wants to talk to me, just toss me a pm or an email. [email protected]


----------



## katt (Jun 12, 2010)

I am not going to make this a huge update, but wanted to give a shout out to everyone. This seemed like a perfect way, as I haven't update my blog in like a month.

I sadly have no bunny photos, sorry all. Maybe at a later date I will post some.

I have been missing from the forum for over a month now, and I really do miss all of you, but I am unsure if I will be returning full time, at least not for a while.

Lets just say that I spent my time online running away from some personal issues. It was far easier to just get online and play on the forum, on facebook, and generally browsing then to face whatever troubles and issues I was trying to overcome. I wasn't really 'living' in the real world. And lets just say that things were starting to get bad. Everything outside of my lab top felt negative. 

So I made the choice to pack the computer away and start living in the real world. First I wanted to do it for just 2 weeks, just to figure some stuff out, but I soon realized that those 2 weeks away from online really helped me out, and that maybe I should extend it further.

Now, over a month later, my computer only comes out about once a week, if that. I do check my email almost daily at work, but only jump into gmail long enough to look for anything super urgent, then I leave the computer world again.

And I can say that my personal life, while still a little rocky now and then, is on a whole new level of grand. If anyone that reads this are friends with me on Facebook, you will have gotten that vibe from my always happy status updates.

My beta fish is doing great, he loves to be talked to, and I find his presence to be helpful everyday.

Chaucer recovered perfectly from his neuter, he is just my generally happy boy.

Winnie is something entirely different. I wasn't going to post about this on the forum, simply because I want the time I have left with her to be treasured and for whatever reason sharing it would only make it worse. Winnie has cancer. She isn't doing to well, and we aren't sure she will make it past the summer. I have talked briefly about this with Peg, and her words helped me out very much. Please understand that I want anyone that reads this blog, and know my silly rabbit though words and photos to hear this news, but I am not going to go into detail right now about everything. Just know that Winnie isn't doing well, and that I am working closely with my trusted vet to make sure she is comfortable, and that we are controlling whatever pain she is in. You will see that I am not posting photos of her anymore (maybe of Chaucer, but not of Winnie) and that for the most part I am not talking about the cancer here or on Facebook. I hope everyone understands. It isn't that I am trying to shut it all away and ignore it, but this is how I (and my roommate who is also close to Winnie) have decided to handle this situation, by keeping it, and the grief that it gives us, on the personal level of just us. My vet has talked with me about deciding when/if we should put her down, and if that time comes it is something that we will face. But she isn't ready to give up yet, and I honestly am not ready to say goodbye. We are trying to NOT be sad, and to enjoy all the happy moments we have shared with her, and are filling her life with as much happiness she can have (extra treats, and many extra snuggles).

Well, so much for a short update. Anyway, I am out for a while! If anyone wants to get ahold of me, just send me an email ( [email protected] )


----------



## cheryl (Jun 12, 2010)

Katie sometimes we just have to do what weknow is best for ourselves.

But i'm very sorry to hear about Winnie..what devestating news..i can understand how you don't wanna talk about it...you just wanna enjoy your little girl.

I went through a pretty rough nine months with my Jack who became disabled...i tried so hard to keep the thoughts of me having to say goodbye sometime down the track..i just wanted to enjoy him and treasure himwhile he was with me..on ocassions though the thoughts did creep up..i lost him on the 8th May.

Just treasure your little girl

:hug:

All the best Katie..thinking of you and Winnie


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that your personal life is going well. Keep doing what makes you happy!

I'm also so sorry to hear about Winnie. I hope you and her have many long happy months together.

-Dawn


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Nov 5, 2010)

I just went through your whole blog and I loved every page of it, then I got to the last post and I would just like to offer my sympathies. YOu seem like a great person and your rabbits seem very special. It was great reading about their silly shenanigans.


----------

